# Mi ha tradito e abbiamo un figlio di 15 mesi



## eleonora76 (24 Novembre 2014)

Ciao a tutti!!!!Necessito di uno sfogo e forse anche di qualche consiglio... Sono praticamente certa del tradimento del mio compagno. A giugno se n 'è andato di casa elencando tutta una serie di problematiche del nostro rapporto. Mi ha sempre detto di non avere nessun altra ma la cosa non mi ha mai convinto. Stavamo insieme da 7 anni e adesso abbiamo un bellissimo bimbo di quasi due anni che per adesso (spero) non si sta accorgendo della situazione. Adesso però sono certa del tradimento e quello he mi fa più arrabbiare è che probabilmente l'aveva anche quando era ancora li a casa con me. Finora siamo stati in buoni rapporti  facendo un po per uno con il figlio e per adesso non l'ho ancora affrontato dicendogli che so la verità. Prima di farlo però volevo tutelarmi a livello legale se si può. Potete darmi un consiglio? Non siamo sposati ma vivevamo insieme già da 4 anni.
grazie mille a chi mi risponderà


----------



## rewindmee (24 Novembre 2014)

Se il figlio è riconosciuto, diciamo che sei già tutelata.
Attendo comunque chi ne sa più di me...

Intanto, benvenuta


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti!!!!Necessito di uno sfogo e forse anche di qualche consiglio... Sono praticamente certa del tradimento del mio compagno. A giugno se n 'è andato di casa elencando tutta una serie di problematiche del nostro rapporto. Mi ha sempre detto di non avere nessun altra ma la cosa non mi ha mai convinto. Stavamo insieme da 7 anni e adesso abbiamo un bellissimo bimbo di quasi due anni che per adesso (spero) non si sta accorgendo della situazione. Adesso però sono certa del tradimento e quello he mi fa più arrabbiare è che probabilmente l'aveva anche quando era ancora li a casa con me. Finora siamo stati in buoni rapporti  facendo un po per uno con il figlio e per adesso non l'ho ancora affrontato dicendogli che so la verità. Prima di farlo però volevo tutelarmi a livello legale se si può. Potete darmi un consiglio? Non siamo sposati ma vivevamo insieme già da 4 anni.
> grazie mille a chi mi risponderà


Non sono un avvocato ma da discorsi precedenti ed esperienze comuni direi che sei ben più che tutelata. Dal 2009 ( se non erro ) i conviventi con figli rientrano nelle stesse regole di quelli sposati. In pratica, in caso di giudiziale, avresti, molto probabilmente, la casa, il figlio e gli alimenti per il bambino.

Ti consiglio vivamente di non fargli la guerra. Capisco l'incazzatura e la delusione ma alla fine chi ci rimarebbe incastrato è il piccolo. Un innocente che comunque vuole bene al suo papà come alla sua mamma. 
In bocca al lupo per tutto.


----------



## eleonora76 (24 Novembre 2014)

intanto grazie per la risposta!!!
Non si tratta di fargli la guerra, la casa è mia, alimenti non ne voglio, mi da la metà di tutte le spese per il  bimbo. io chiedo se è giusto passarsi il bimbo un giorno per uno. Quello che dico io è che non può avere "la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca". Voglio dargli uno scossone per vedere se si tratta di una sbandata per un 'altra o è una cosa seria.
faccio male?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2014)

Ti consiglio di stipulare un accordo legale per il bambino.
Ora le cose vanno così ma quando dovesse convivere con un'altra o avere un altro figlio non puoi essere certa che sarà ugualmente presente e responsabile.
La povera creatura un giorno qui e un giorno là la vedo disorientata.
Meglio una settimana al mese da lui o altro aggiustamento.
Trovate un accordo magari anche sentendo uno psicologo infantile.


----------



## disincantata (24 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> intanto grazie per la risposta!!!
> Non si tratta di fargli la guerra, la casa è mia, alimenti non ne voglio, mi da la metà di tutte le spese per il  bimbo. io chiedo se è giusto passarsi il bimbo un giorno per uno. Quello che dico io è che non può avere "la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca". Voglio dargli uno scossone per vedere se si tratta di una sbandata per un 'altra o è una cosa seria.
> faccio male?



Benvenuta, guarda cosa sia giusto o meno devi saperlo tu. Tieni presente che moltissime si lamentano del contrario, di padri che si dileguano.  Poi cosa intendi per un giorno per uno, far cambiare casa ogni giorno al bambino non mi sembra il massimo, a chi piacerebbe?

Trovate un accordo  logico per il figlio e l'affido condiviso.
Lui e' in grado di accurdirlo o si appoggia alla nonna paterna?
Sempre situazione triste.  Mi dispiace.  Tu come stai?


----------



## Traccia (24 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> intanto grazie per la risposta!!!
> Non si tratta di fargli la guerra, la casa è mia, alimenti non ne voglio, mi da la metà di tutte le spese per il  bimbo. io chiedo se è giusto passarsi il bimbo un giorno per uno. Quello che dico io è che non può avere "la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca". Voglio dargli uno scossone per vedere se si tratta di una sbandata per un 'altra o è una cosa seria.
> faccio male?


non ho capito, forse ho intuito male, 
cioè: prima di sapere del tradimento ritenevi corretto alternare il bimbo un giorno ciascuno, giusto? ma dopo aver capito che ti ha cornificato stavi pensando di evitare questa alternanza? 
se è così mi sfugge il motivo e ti chiedo: ma se ritenevi che lui fosse un buon padre prima di scoprire il tradimento, a tal punto da alternare il bimbo tranquillamente, come mai oggi non vuoi farlo più? la scoperta del tradimento è vero che lo rende ora inaffidabile... ma come marito, non come padre...
quindi non ritengo giusto variare il tuo atteggiamento avuto sulla gestione del figlio solo a seguito di questa scoperta.
Avrebbe tutta l'aria e l'odore della ripicca/vednetta/strumentalizzazione del figlio per il proprio orgoglio ferito da donna tradita. CHe per carità! come compagna e donna hai tutte le ragioni di sentirti presa per i fondelli!, ma come madre (ed è questo il quesito che poni mi pare) credo che SE lui è un buon padre vada cmq trattato tale per il bene di vostro figlio, per quanto possa essere difficile pensarlo come donna ferita....

Poi se ho capito male allora come non detto.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> intanto grazie per la risposta!!!
> Non si tratta di fargli la guerra, la casa è mia, alimenti non ne voglio, mi da la metà di tutte le spese per il  bimbo. io chiedo se è giusto passarsi il bimbo un giorno per uno. Quello che dico io è che non può avere "la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca". Voglio dargli uno scossone per vedere se si tratta di una sbandata per un 'altra o è una cosa seria.
> faccio male?


Cercate un accordo sull'affidamento congiunto del bimbo, cercando di non fargli cambiare ambiente ogni giorno, potrebbe disorientarlo anche ora che è piccolo.


----------



## disincantata (24 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> non ho capito, forse ho intuito male,
> cioè: prima di sapere del tradimento ritenevi corretto alternare il bimbo un giorno ciascuno, giusto? ma dopo aver capito che ti ha cornificato stavi pensando di evitare questa alternanza?
> se è così mi sfugge il motivo e ti chiedo: ma se ritenevi che lui fosse un buon padre prima di scoprire il tradimento, a tal punto da alternare il bimbo tranquillamente, come mai oggi non vuoi farlo più? la scoperta del tradimento è vero che lo rende ora inaffidabile... ma come marito, non come padre...
> quindi non ritengo giusto variare il tuo atteggiamento avuto sulla gestione del figlio solo a seguito di questa scoperta.
> ...



:up:


----------



## Tebe (24 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> intanto grazie per la risposta!!!
> Non si tratta di fargli la guerra, la casa è mia, alimenti non ne voglio, mi da la metà di tutte le spese per il  bimbo. io chiedo se è giusto passarsi il bimbo un giorno per uno. Quello che dico io è che non può avere "la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca". Voglio dargli uno scossone per vedere se si tratta di una sbandata per un 'altra o è una cosa seria.
> faccio male?


Per capire...
Lo scossone intendi darglielo limitando le visite?


----------



## Tebe (24 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> non ho capito, forse ho intuito male,
> cioè: prima di sapere del tradimento ritenevi corretto alternare il bimbo un giorno ciascuno, giusto? ma dopo aver capito che ti ha cornificato stavi pensando di evitare questa alternanza?
> se è così mi sfugge il motivo e ti chiedo: ma se ritenevi che lui fosse un buon padre prima di scoprire il tradimento, a tal punto da alternare il bimbo tranquillamente, come mai oggi non vuoi farlo più? la scoperta del tradimento è vero che lo rende ora inaffidabile... ma come marito, non come padre...
> quindi non ritengo giusto variare il tuo atteggiamento avuto sulla gestione del figlio solo a seguito di questa scoperta.
> ...


Ah ecco. Non sono l unica che ha "capito" questo.
Continuo a leggere va


----------



## Traccia (24 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ah ecco. Non sono l unica che ha "capito" questo.
> Continuo a leggere va


si perchè all'inizio parlava di un consiglio legale e mi son astenuta dal rispondere visto che di legge non ci capisco una emerita mazza.
ma poi quella frase 'botte piena, moglie ubriaca' e 'dargli uno scossone', 'capire se si tratta di una sbandata' mi hanno destabilizzato perchè allora: che c'entrano con l'aspetto legale di cui sopra?

insomma, forse non ho colto il legame tra le due cose...


----------



## lunaiena (24 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> intanto grazie per la risposta!!!
> Non si tratta di fargli la guerra, la casa è mia, alimenti non ne voglio, mi da la metà di tutte le spese per il  bimbo. io chiedo se è giusto passarsi il bimbo un giorno per uno. Quello che dico io è che non può avere "la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca". Voglio dargli uno scossone per vedere se si tratta di una sbandata per un 'altra o è una cosa seria.
> faccio male?


no
non è giusto...

Ma qualsiasi giudice attualmente fa 50/50
quindi se non è un giorno si è un giorno 
no
puo essere metà settimana da uno metà dall'altro 


cosa indendi per scossone se mi sembra si stia comportando
con giudizio nei confronti del bimbo?


----------



## Stark72 (25 Novembre 2014)

Mi permetto di osservare quanto segue.
Non trattate il bambino come un pacco postale.
Un giorno da uno e un giorno dall'altra potrebbe essere anche una cosa buona, ma potrebbe non esserlo, perché i bambini hanno bisogno di punti fermi, luoghi certi, punti di riferimento, abitudini ferree. Anche spostarsi ogni giorno può essere un'abitudine ferrea ma potrebbe anche stressarlo.
Tuttavia non conosco le vostre abitudini d vita e non so quindi se questa alternanza sia assolutamente necessaria.
Che il papà veda spesso il bambino è moooooolto positivo, ma non fatene una questione di quantità bensì di qualità.
Io i miei li vedo dal lunedì al venerdì praticamente ogni giorno per un'oretta e poi un paio di volte al mese dormono da me. Il rapporto con loro è diventato ancora più forte e bello di quando vivevo con loro perché in quel tempo ci metto tutto me stesso.
Per avere un contatto costante deve esserci serenità tra i genitori; che non significa baciarsi e abbracciarsi cantando le canzoni di Natale, ma semplicemente pensare che l'unica cosa che è naufragata è la coppia, la cosa va messa da parte e si deve fare i genitori mantenendo rapporti civili.
Se solo ti sta sfiorando l'idea di utilizzare il piccolo per rompere le palle al padre, per vendicarti: EVITA!!!!!
Sarebbe schifoso. Il vero tradimento sarebbe nei confronti del bambino.
I bambini devono restare fuori dalle pochezze di noi adulti, sempre!!!!!
Andate al Tribunale dei minori e mettete tutto nero su bianco.


----------



## Eratò (25 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Mi permetto di osservare quanto segue.
> Non trattate il bambino come un pacco postale.
> Un giorno da uno e un giorno dall'altra potrebbe essere anche una cosa buona, ma potrebbe non esserlo, perché i bambini hanno bisogno di punti fermi, luoghi certi, punti di riferimento, abitudini ferree. Anche spostarsi ogni giorno può essere un'abitudine ferrea ma potrebbe anche stressarlo.
> Tuttavia non conosco le vostre abitudini d vita e non so quindi se questa alternanza sia assolutamente necessaria.
> ...


E bravo Stark:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Mi permetto di osservare quanto segue.
> Non trattate il bambino come un pacco postale.
> Un giorno da uno e un giorno dall'altra potrebbe essere anche una cosa buona, ma potrebbe non esserlo, perché i bambini hanno bisogno di punti fermi, luoghi certi, punti di riferimento, abitudini ferree. Anche spostarsi ogni giorno può essere un'abitudine ferrea ma potrebbe anche stressarlo.
> Tuttavia non conosco le vostre abitudini d vita e non so quindi se questa alternanza sia assolutamente necessaria.
> ...


Quoto e aggiungo cara Eleonora come uomo e compagno il tuo ex non si è dimostrato un granché quindi consolati, gioisci invece del fatto che come padre sembra puntuale ed attento, se riuscirete ad accordarvi in modo collaborativo e responsabile il bimbo avrà meno problemi rispetto alla separazione


----------



## FataIgnorante (25 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti!!!!Necessito di uno sfogo e forse anche di qualche consiglio...


Leggiamo, tanto stamattina ho il mestruo



eleonora76 ha detto:


> Sono praticamente certa del tradimento del mio compagno.


Cazzo, mi dico, è addirittura praticamente certa del tradimento, avrà avuto una amica spia o un segugio che lo avrà seguito e colto sul fatto, ovvero il suo membro nella bocca di qualcun altra.



eleonora76 ha detto:


> A giugno se n 'è andato di casa elencando tutta una serie di problematiche del nostro rapporto.


Minchia! Quindi andandosene di casa a Giugno è praticamente certo il suo tradimento! Tom Ponzi è un dilettante!


eleonora76 ha detto:


> Mi ha sempre detto di non avere nessun altra ma la cosa non mi ha mai convinto.


Non ti ha convinto perchè? Riprendiamo le affermazioni precedenti, sei praticamente certa che ti abbia tradito perchè a Giugno se ne è andato elencando una serie di problematiche del vostro rapporto. Quali? Non lo sappiamo! E vuoi pure un consiglio. Quindi deduci sulla base di? Boh...



eleonora76 ha detto:


> Stavamo insieme da 7 anni e adesso abbiamo un bellissimo bimbo di quasi due anni che per adesso (spero) non si sta accorgendo della situazione.


Povera innocente creatura. Che madre che avrà. Già lo vedo che torna da scuola "hai fatto il cattivo" " ma no mamma" "io lo so ne sono certa lo vedo dal grembiule sporco".



eleonora76 ha detto:


> Adesso però sono certa del tradimento e quello he mi fa più arrabbiare è che probabilmente l'aveva anche quando era ancora li a casa con me.


Adesso dopo 6 righe senza un periodo temporale sei addirittura certa del tradimento! Su che basi e fatti è assolutamente un mistero! E con molta probabilità addirittura quando era ancora lì a casa con te (il NOI è semplicemente un surplus non sia mai che al parola famiglia destabilizzi la tua vita), senza un accenno a chi, come, quando, circostanziamenti di fatti veramente deducibili. Dove aveva l'amante? Nella dispensa dei biscotti?Nella lavanderia pronta all'uso?



eleonora76 ha detto:


> Finora siamo stati in buoni rapporti  facendo un po per uno con il figlio e per adesso non l'ho ancora affrontato dicendogli che so la verità.


Fin'ora siete stati in buoni che??? Rapporti???? Facendo un pò per uno con il figlio???? Aspetta aspetta andiamo con ordine . Stai sballottando quella creatura senza capire che in realtà la creatura sta già assorbendo le tue minchiate! E dici che non si sta accorgendo di nulla! Complimenti Miss Mamma 2014! E il tuo compagno va via di casa a Giugno e non lo hai ancora affrontato? Ma non ti aveva fatto un elenco di ... boh...cose che... boh! Quindi è uscito di casa, sicuramente tu non avrai potuto fare nulla da Giugno ad oggi, proprio nulla, per fermarlo, chiamarlo, combattere per il vostro rapporto. Ma sopratuttto siamo passati addirittura al "che so la verità"! A sai solo te a bbella....ma che cazzo tenventi!



eleonora76 ha detto:


> Prima di farlo però volevo tutelarmi a livello legale se si può. Potete darmi un consiglio? Non siamo sposati ma vivevamo insieme già da 4 anni.
> grazie mille a chi mi risponderà


 

Ah ma qui cè l'apoteosi, c'è il prus ultra della Miss Mamma 2014. Ecco dove volevi arrivare. Al portafogli del tizio che sei certa del suo tradimento basato su fatti circostanziati che conosci solo te. Perchè nun siete sposati. Ma facce capì, ma sei venuta qui a risolvere i tuoi problemi legali o a ricostruire il rapporto? E poi , vojo pensà male. Ma te non è che già ti fai coccolare da qualcun altro! No perchè fare un pò per uno col bimbo denota tanto tempo libero a farsi i cazzi propri. Avete dei Nonni che giocano per voi? No perchè sarebbe facile!
Vabè... Schiantatela!


----------



## matthew (25 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Mi permetto di osservare quanto segue.
> Non trattate il bambino come un pacco postale.
> Un giorno da uno e un giorno dall'altra potrebbe essere anche una cosa buona, ma potrebbe non esserlo, perché i bambini hanno bisogno di punti fermi, luoghi certi, punti di riferimento, abitudini ferree. Anche spostarsi ogni giorno può essere un'abitudine ferrea ma potrebbe anche stressarlo.
> Tuttavia non conosco le vostre abitudini d vita e non so quindi se questa alternanza sia assolutamente necessaria.
> ...


Quoto. Aggiungo che, usando il buon senso, e mettendo in atto la propria genitorialità al di sopra di tutto il resto, bisogna aggiungere, ogni tanto, un momento di riunione in famiglia, ovvero: figli con genitori insieme, come, ad esempio, un pranzo od una cena.
In questo senso, i figli sentiranno che i genitori vogliono bene entrambi alla stessa maniera ai propri figli, senza differenze. E che comunque, l'essenza della famiglia è la cosa più giusta che ci sia, indipendentemente dal rapporto che esiste tra i congiugi, o conviventi, od ex in ogni caso.
I rancori non servono a nessuno, e a nessuno giovano.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2014)

matthew ha detto:


> Quoto. Aggiungo che, usando il buon senso, e mettendo in atto la propria genitorialità al di sopra di tutto il resto, bisogna aggiungere, ogni tanto, un momento di riunione in famiglia, ovvero: figli con genitori insieme, come, ad esempio, un pranzo od una cena.
> In questo senso, i figli sentiranno che i genitori vogliono bene entrambi alla stessa maniera ai propri figli, senza differenze. E che comunque, l'essenza della famiglia è la cosa più giusta che ci sia, indipendentemente dal rapporto che esiste tra i congiugi, o conviventi, od ex in ogni caso.
> I rancori non servono a nessuno, e a nessuno giovano.


siete entrambi due padri splendidi :up:


----------



## eleonora76 (25 Novembre 2014)

Il punto è proprio questo...da quando è andato via avevo la speranza che potesse tornare indietro e quindi ho acconsentito a fare un po' per uno anche se proprio non ero d'accordo a far fare il pacco postale al bimbo. Di giorno sta o coi nonni o va all'asilo e la sera o con me o con suo papà. E quindi magari io faccio due giorni che non lo vedo proprio e questo mi fa star malissimo. Da prima che in casa eravamo in tre e adesso delle sere mi trovo da sola. Di bello c'e che tutti e tre facciamo delle cose insieme col bimbo (mangiamo insieme, andiamo in giro) insomma ci comportiamo come una famiglia anche se non la siamo più....e per me è deleterio vederlo così spesso e sapere che quando non c'e è magari con un'altra. Penso che un bimbo cosi piccolo abbia più bisogno della mamma adesso o sbaglio?


----------



## matthew (25 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> Il punto è proprio questo...da quando è andato via avevo la speranza che potesse tornare indietro e quindi ho acconsentito a fare un po' per uno anche se proprio non ero d'accordo a far fare il pacco postale al bimbo. Di giorno sta o coi nonni o va all'asilo e la sera o con me o con suo papà. E quindi magari io faccio due giorni che non lo vedo proprio e questo mi fa star malissimo. Da prima che in casa eravamo in tre e adesso delle sere mi trovo da sola. Di bello c'e che tutti e tre facciamo delle cose insieme col bimbo (mangiamo insieme, andiamo in giro) insomma ci comportiamo come una famiglia anche se non la siamo più....e per me è deleterio vederlo così spesso e sapere che quando non c'e è magari con un'altra. Penso che un bimbo cosi piccolo abbia più bisogno della mamma adesso o sbaglio?


No. I bimbi hanno bisogno dei genitori. A qualsiasi età. Ed hanno bisogno di genitori sereni e felici. Sempre.

Ti sfido a passare felicità a tuo figlio quando non la senti dentro. Fingeresti. Un bambino se ne accorgerebbe.


----------



## Tebe (25 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> Il punto è proprio questo...da quando è andato via avevo la speranza che potesse tornare indietro e quindi ho acconsentito a fare un po' per uno anche se proprio non ero d'accordo a far fare il pacco postale al bimbo. Di giorno sta o coi nonni o va all'asilo e la sera o con me o con suo papà. E quindi magari io faccio due giorni che non lo vedo proprio e questo mi fa star malissimo. Da prima che in casa eravamo in tre e adesso delle sere mi trovo da sola. Di bello c'e che tutti e tre facciamo delle cose insieme col bimbo (mangiamo insieme, andiamo in giro) insomma ci comportiamo come una famiglia anche se non la siamo più....e per me è deleterio vederlo così spesso e sapere che quando non c'e è magari con un'altra. Penso che un bimbo cosi piccolo abbia più bisogno della mamma adesso o sbaglio?


Non sono madre ma sono figlia, che ricorda bene anche cose della primissima infanzia.
No. Il bimbo quando ci sono, ha bisogno di entrambi i genitori.
Il "problema", che metto virgolettato, è che ti manca tuo figlio quando non c'è, ed essendo incazzata con l'altra parte della coppia, il tutto si amplifica.

Ti stiamo dicendo tutti la stessa cosa, perchè leggiamo, e credo assolutamente inconsapevolmente, che tu lotterai su questa cosa sulla testa di tuo figlio.
Ripeto, inconsapevolmente, ma hai la forma mentis per fargli la guerra sull'unico terreno comune che avete adesso.

No buono.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> Il punto è proprio questo...da quando è andato via avevo la speranza che potesse tornare indietro e quindi ho acconsentito a fare un po' per uno anche se proprio non ero d'accordo a far fare il pacco postale al bimbo. Di giorno sta o coi nonni o va all'asilo e la sera o con me o con suo papà. E quindi magari io faccio due giorni che non lo vedo proprio e questo mi fa star malissimo. Da prima che in casa eravamo in tre e adesso delle sere mi trovo da sola. Di bello c'e che tutti e tre facciamo delle cose insieme col bimbo (mangiamo insieme, andiamo in giro) insomma ci comportiamo come una famiglia anche se non la siamo più....e per me è deleterio vederlo così spesso e sapere che quando non c'e è magari con un'altra. Penso che un bimbo cosi piccolo abbia più bisogno della mamma adesso o sbaglio?



Se la sua decisione è definitiva, non sarà una lotta per il figlio a fargli tornare l'amore per te Eleonora, mi dispiace...
Capisco che, oltre al dolore provato, non hai ancora abbandonato la speranza di tornare ad essere famiglia.

Ma vedo che in questo dolore e in questa speranza ti aggiri confusa.

Penso che l'unica cosa sensata e utile che puoi/potete fare, è rivolgervi a uno psicologo infantile per avere consigli. Non portando il bambino ovviamente, un colloquio per te, per voi.

Adesso, come ti hanno già detto, si privilegia l'affido condiviso, e anche il tempo del bambino, anche così piccolo, non è raro che venga diviso al 50% tra madre e padre. ma questo dipende anche dai vostri accordi. Magari anche al padre va bene se vostro figlio sta un pò più con te.
Spostarsi ogni giorno, sembra davvero stressante.
Inoltre, anche se così piccolo, qualche cosa dovrete pur raccontargli, non sapete quali domande e quali risposte si dia nella sua testolina a vedere la situazione così cambiata.

Capisco che tu non abbia ancora voluto affrontare questo problema, perchè speravi ancora che non ce ne fosse bisogno... ma temo che ormai ti devi muovere pensando che lui non tornerà... mi spiace...

Poi, se la speranza ti serve, conservala dentro di te... ma agisci per uscire da questa situazione di limbo senza regole...


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> Il punto è proprio questo...da quando è andato via avevo la speranza che potesse tornare indietro e quindi ho acconsentito a fare un po' per uno anche se proprio non ero d'accordo a far fare il pacco postale al bimbo. Di giorno sta o coi nonni o va all'asilo e la sera o con me o con suo papà. E quindi magari io faccio due giorni che non lo vedo proprio e questo mi fa star malissimo. Da prima che in casa eravamo in tre e adesso delle sere mi trovo da sola. Di bello c'e che tutti e tre facciamo delle cose insieme col bimbo (mangiamo insieme, andiamo in giro) insomma ci comportiamo come una famiglia anche se non la siamo più....e per me è deleterio vederlo così spesso e sapere che quando non c'e è magari con un'altra. Penso che un bimbo cosi piccolo abbia più bisogno della mamma adesso o sbaglio?


E prima perchè non lo pensavi?
Non puoi usare vostro figlio per fargli pagare il fatto che non ti ama più o che ti ha tradito


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> Il punto è proprio questo...da quando è andato via avevo la speranza che potesse tornare indietro e quindi ho acconsentito a fare un po' per uno anche se proprio non ero d'accordo a far fare il pacco postale al bimbo. Di giorno sta o coi nonni o va all'asilo e la sera o con me o con suo papà. E quindi magari io faccio due giorni che non lo vedo proprio e questo mi fa star malissimo. Da prima che in casa eravamo in tre e adesso delle sere mi trovo da sola. Di bello c'e che tutti e tre facciamo delle cose insieme col bimbo (mangiamo insieme, andiamo in giro) insomma ci comportiamo come una famiglia anche se non la siamo più....e per me è deleterio vederlo così spesso e sapere che quando non c'e è magari con un'altra. Penso che un bimbo cosi piccolo abbia più bisogno della mamma adesso o sbaglio?


Essere una famiglia non  vuole per forza dire essere una coppia. Io, ad esempio, vivo ancora con la mamma di mia figlia ma non siamo più una coppia da almeno 5 anni. Siamo amici. 
Ti posso assicurare che a nostra figlia frega poco che tra di noi ci sia amore/sesso/desiderio. Lei vuole il suo dolcissimo papà e la sua dolcissima mamma. 

Noi siamo in procinto di separare le nostre vite ma la nostra famiglia non dividerà nessuno lo stesso. 

E' solo una questione di tempo e vedrai che un giorno troverai anche te un altro uomo con cui condividere le serate da single. Ha i suoi lati positivi.


----------



## eleonora76 (25 Novembre 2014)

io non voglio fargli la guerra vorrei solo che tornasse da me, magari è solo una sbandata la sua. Vorrei che capisse che non si potrà fare un giorno per uno tutta la vita. Il bimbo dovrà avere una casa stabile (almeno penso io) o sbaglio? Vorrei fargli capire che se un domani mi rifarò una vita il bimbo vivrà con un'altra figura maschile ...
Non lo so sono molto confusa e demoralizzata...praticamente è da giugno che dormo male, non ho neanche più il ciclo, non lo sa ancora nessuno (tranne i nonni paterni), non mi son sfogata neanche con la mia migliore amica peò cerco di essere forte e davanti al mio bimbo cerco di non piangere mai..ma è dura!!! non so quanto potro resistere ancora


----------



## FataIgnorante (25 Novembre 2014)

Quando ti avrebbe tradito?
Con chi ti ha tradito?
Come lo hai saputo?
Qual'è l'elenco di cose di cui avete parlato e che lo ha fatto andare via?
Dove vive lui?
Dove vivi te?




...... o vedi che in campo ce stanno i Nonni!!!! Bella pè loro....


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> io non voglio fargli la guerra vorrei solo che tornasse da me, magari è solo una sbandata la sua. Vorrei che capisse che non si potrà fare un giorno per uno tutta la vita. Il bimbo dovrà avere una casa stabile (almeno penso io) o sbaglio? Vorrei fargli capire che se un domani mi rifarò una vita il bimbo vivrà con un'altra figura maschile ...
> Non lo so sono molto confusa e demoralizzata...praticamente è da giugno che dormo male, non ho neanche più il ciclo, non lo sa ancora nessuno (tranne i nonni paterni), non mi son sfogata neanche con la mia migliore amica peò cerco di essere forte e davanti al mio bimbo cerco di non piangere mai..ma è dura!!! non so quanto potro resistere ancora



Ti posso suggerire di confidarti con una persona di cui ti fidi?
Capisco, immagino, che tu abbia tenuto tutto per te sempre nella speranza che la cosa "rientri"...
Ma uscire di casa, è un gesto molto forte... difficilmente lui tornerà... e di nuovo, ti dico che, per la tua stabilità, per quella di tuo figlio, anche se non puoi fare a meno di sperare devi muoverti pensando che questa separazione sia definitiva...
Dai la possibilità alle persone che ti amano di aiutarti, parla alla tua migliore amica. Cerca un sostegno psicologico se ne senti il bisogno -se vai attraverso il servizio sanitario costa pochissimo, se questo è un problema.

Chiarisciti le idee su che cosa pensi sia meglio per vostro figlio... non puoi arrivare a fare delle proposte al padre se 1-non le senti davvero 2-continui a pensare che fare o dire qualcosa possa far cambiare qualcosa.

Posso dirti cosa stai rischiando? due cose diverse, entrambe brutte per tuo figlio 1-che la tua arrendevolezza verso il padre, dovuta alla tua speranza di farlo tornare, risulti in un accordo che stressi troppo il piccolo per andare incontro ai desideri del padre 2- che la tua successiva rabbia all'opposto inneschi una guerra col bambino come posta.

Prenditi un pò di tempo. Parla con le amiche. Fatti consolare. Cerca consiglio. ma rifletti con la tua testa, e informati presso psicologi infantili. Non dico che non sia dura. Io mi sono separata, e mia figlia non la vedo quanto vorrei -e quanto vorrebbe lei... so di cosa parlo...


----------



## Dalida (25 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> Il punto è proprio questo...da quando è andato via avevo la speranza che potesse tornare indietro e quindi ho acconsentito a fare un po' per uno anche se proprio non ero d'accordo a far fare il pacco postale al bimbo. Di giorno sta o coi nonni o va all'asilo e la sera o con me o con suo papà. E quindi magari io faccio due giorni che non lo vedo proprio e questo mi fa star malissimo. *Da prima che in casa eravamo in tre e adesso delle sere mi trovo da sola.* Di bello c'e che tutti e tre facciamo delle cose insieme col bimbo (mangiamo insieme, andiamo in giro) insomma ci comportiamo come una famiglia anche se non la siamo più....e *per me è deleterio vederlo così spesso e sapere che quando non c'e è magari con un'altra. Penso che un bimbo cosi piccolo abbia più bisogno della mamma adesso o sbaglio?*


credo che la frase "per me è deleterio ecc." sia da ricollegare alla frase "prima eravamo in 3 e ora alcune sere sono da sola".
il bambino ha bisogno della mamma e ha bisogno del papà.


----------



## Dalida (25 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> io non voglio fargli la guerra vorrei solo che tornasse da me, magari è solo una sbandata la sua. Vorrei che capisse che non si potrà fare un giorno per uno tutta la vita. Il bimbo dovrà avere una casa stabile (almeno penso io) o sbaglio? Vorrei fargli capire che se un domani mi rifarò una vita il bimbo vivrà con un'altra figura maschile ...
> Non lo so sono molto confusa e demoralizzata...praticamente è da giugno che dormo male, non ho neanche più il ciclo, non lo sa ancora nessuno (tranne i nonni paterni), non mi son sfogata neanche con la mia migliore amica peò cerco di essere forte e davanti al mio bimbo cerco di non piangere mai..ma è dura!!! non so quanto potro resistere ancora


eleonora, tu vuoi che il tuo ex torni in casa e stai a pensare alla ipotetica figura maschile che il bambino avrà qualora trovassi un nuovo compagno?
prima di mettere in atto questa strumentalizzazione del bambino pensaci bene, so che può essere anche un meccanismo inconscio, quindi fermati subito.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> io non voglio fargli la guerra vorrei solo che tornasse da me, magari è solo una sbandata la sua. Vorrei che capisse che non si potrà fare un giorno per uno tutta la vita. Il bimbo dovrà avere una casa stabile (almeno penso io) o sbaglio? Vorrei fargli capire che se un domani mi rifarò una vita il bimbo vivrà con un'altra figura maschile ...
> Non lo so sono molto confusa e demoralizzata...praticamente è da giugno che dormo male, non ho neanche più il ciclo, non lo sa ancora nessuno (tranne i nonni paterni), non mi son sfogata neanche con la mia migliore amica peò cerco di essere forte e davanti al mio bimbo cerco di non piangere mai..ma è dura!!! non so quanto potro resistere ancora


Tornerà da te se lo vorrà lui e tu glielo permetterai. Sto vivendo anche io la fine di una storia ( senza figli ) ed ho sperato per mesi che tornasse da me. Le storie finiscono.

Il figlio lo gestirete come meglio crediate sia, per lui. Non negategli l'amore di cui ha bisogno e vedrete che non sarà un problema. Mia figlia è felice perchè sarà l'unica della sua classe ad avere due camerette.... :rotfl:

Ps. io ho pianto davanti a mia figlia. Non me ne sono pentito anzi.


----------



## Diletta (25 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> Il punto è proprio questo...da quando è andato via avevo la speranza che potesse tornare indietro e quindi ho acconsentito a fare un po' per uno anche se proprio non ero d'accordo a far fare il pacco postale al bimbo. Di giorno sta o coi nonni o va all'asilo e la sera o con me o con suo papà. E quindi magari io faccio due giorni che non lo vedo proprio e questo mi fa star malissimo. Da prima che in casa eravamo in tre e adesso delle sere mi trovo da sola. Di bello c'e che tutti e tre facciamo delle cose insieme col bimbo (mangiamo insieme, andiamo in giro) insomma ci comportiamo come una famiglia anche se non la siamo più....e per me è deleterio vederlo così spesso e sapere che quando non c'e è *magari con un'altra*. Penso che un bimbo cosi piccolo abbia più bisogno della mamma adesso o sbaglio?





eleonora76 ha detto:


> io non voglio fargli la guerra vorrei solo che tornasse da me,* magari è solo una sbandata la sua. *Vorrei che capisse che non si potrà fare un giorno per uno tutta la vita. Il bimbo dovrà avere una casa stabile (almeno penso io) o sbaglio? Vorrei fargli capire che se un domani mi rifarò una vita il bimbo vivrà con un'altra figura maschile ...
> Non lo so sono molto confusa e demoralizzata...praticamente è da giugno che dormo male, non ho neanche più il ciclo, non lo sa ancora nessuno (tranne i nonni paterni), non mi son sfogata neanche con la mia migliore amica peò cerco di essere forte e davanti al mio bimbo cerco di non piangere mai..ma è dura!!! non so quanto potro resistere ancora



Ma allora non sei sicura di nulla...
Ce l'ha o non ce l'ha un'altra?
Questa è la prima cosa da sapere con certezza, per coltivare la speranza o per fartene una ragione. 

Ragionando dal punto di vista sentimentale anche se leggo fra le righe che tu ambisci di più all'idea di famiglia riunita, che sia lui o un altro...


----------



## Tebe (25 Novembre 2014)

Va bene.
Vuoi che torni da te. Ok.
A questo punto mi concentro solo su questo punto. (Voi fate pure il lavoro sporco del cazzio)
Andiamo per gradi.
Perchè dovrebbe tornare da te? (il figlio "dimenticalo", voglio sapere da te donna. Non madre. Donna.)
Cosa ti ha detto esattamente quando se ne è andato?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma allora non sei sicura di nulla...
> Ce l'ha o non ce l'ha un'altra?
> *Questa è la prima cosa da sapere con certezza*, per coltivare la speranza o per fartene una ragione.
> 
> Ragionando dal punto di vista sentimentale anche se leggo fra le righe che tu ambisci di più all'idea di famiglia riunita, che sia lui o un altro...


Meglio non sapere. Non cambia il risultato e lascia strascichi difficili da togliersi dalla testa. 

Mia situazione attuale. :facepalm:


----------



## Dalida (25 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma allora non sei sicura di nulla...
> Ce l'ha o non ce l'ha un'altra?
> Questa è la prima cosa da sapere con certezza, per coltivare la speranza o per fartene una ragione.
> 
> Ragionando dal punto di vista sentimentale anche se leggo fra le righe che tu ambisci di più all'idea di famiglia riunita, che sia lui o un altro...


anche io ho notato questo passaggio, ma non l'ho letta come la volontà di avere una famiglia pure con un altro.
piuttosto mi sembra un tentativo di fare leva su paure del suo ex, una manipolazione diciamo, seppure inconsapevole.


----------



## Diletta (25 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Meglio non sapere. *Non cambia il risultato *e lascia strascichi difficili da togliersi dalla testa.
> 
> Mia situazione attuale. :facepalm:



Ma come non cambia il risultato?
Se questo ha una relazione affettiva con un'altra lo scenario si fa poco roseo...


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> anche io ho notato questo passaggio, ma non l'ho letta come la volontà di avere una famiglia pure con un altro.
> *piuttosto mi sembra un tentativo di fare leva su paure del suo ex, una manipolazione diciamo, seppure inconsapevole*.


Non so quanto inconsapevole


----------



## Dalida (25 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non so quanto inconsapevole


diamole il beneficio del dubbio. a volte può capitare, se mi sbaglio sarà lei stessa a smentirmi.


----------



## eleonora76 (25 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Va bene.
> Vuoi che torni da te. Ok.
> A questo punto mi concentro solo su questo punto. (Voi fate pure il lavoro sporco del cazzio)
> Andiamo per gradi.
> ...


Mi ha elencato una serie di problematiche o scuse del cavolo che c'erano tra di noi anche prima di avere un figlio, mi ha detto che son cambiata, che nel primo di anno di vita del bimbo ho pensato più a lui che al nostro rapporto di coppi a e probabilmente è vero ma non perché non volessi più lui come persona è che il pupo aveva più bisogno di me.

Ripensandoci adesso, secondo me, ha trovato il coraggio di andare via soltanto perché aveva già una tresca..

Anzi penso "paradossalmente e nell'assurdità della cosa" che è più facile che torni a casa dopo una sbandata che il fatto che sia andato via di casa lucido di quello che stava facendo


----------



## Dalida (25 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> Mi ha elencato una serie di problematiche o scuse del cavolo che c'erano tra di noi anche prima di avere un figlio, mi ha detto che son cambiata, che nel primo di anno di vita del bimbo ho pensato più a lui che al nostro rapporto di coppi a e probabilmente è vero ma non perché non volessi più lui come persona è che il pupo aveva più bisogno di me.
> 
> *Ripensandoci adesso, secondo me, ha trovato il coraggio di andare via soltanto perché aveva già una tresca..*
> 
> Anzi penso "paradossalmente e nell'assurdità della cosa" che è più facile che torni a casa dopo una sbandata che il fatto che sia andato via di casa lucido di quello che stava facendo


scusa eleonora, ma ancora non hai scritto niente sui motivi che ti fanno pensare che lui abbia una relazione e pure che la avesse già da prima.
te lo hanno detto? hai sgamato qualcosa?


----------



## FataIgnorante (25 Novembre 2014)

Ho capito sto perdendo tempo su questo topic!
Questa se la canta e se la sona! Un altra rizzacazzi! Bella pè voi!


----------



## ivanl (25 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> Mi ha elencato una serie di problematiche o scuse del cavolo che c'erano tra di noi anche prima di avere un figlio, *mi ha detto che son cambiata, che nel primo di anno di vita del bimbo ho pensato più a lui che al nostro rapporto di coppi a* e probabilmente è vero ma non perché non volessi più lui come persona è che il pupo aveva più bisogno di me.
> 
> Ripensandoci adesso, secondo me, ha trovato il coraggio di andare via soltanto perché aveva già una tresca..
> 
> Anzi penso "paradossalmente e nell'assurdità della cosa" che è più facile che torni a casa dopo una sbandata che il fatto che sia andato via di casa lucido di quello che stava facendo


e grazie al cazzo! Ti giustifichi pure? Un coglione, se mi e' permesso...


----------



## Tebe (25 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> *Mi ha elencato una serie di problematiche o scuse del cavolo che c'erano tra di noi anche prima di avere un figlio, mi ha detto che son cambiata, che nel primo di anno di vita del bimbo ho pensato più a lui che al nostro rapporto di coppi a e probabilmente è vero ma non perché non volessi più lui come persona è che il pupo aveva più bisogno di me.
> *
> Ripensandoci adesso, secondo me, ha trovato il coraggio di andare via soltanto perché aveva già una tresca..
> 
> Anzi penso "paradossalmente e nell'assurdità della cosa" che è più facile che torni a casa dopo una sbandata che il fatto che sia andato via di casa lucido di quello che stava facendo


Punto primo.
Basta pensare ad una tresca e presupporre intenzioni non dette.
Ricominciamo.

Dici che ti ha elencato una serie di problematiche e scuse del cavolo, quindi di quello che ti ha detto (scuse o non scuse) tu non hai dato importanza a nulla e non hai cambiato niente.
E' corretto?
Esattamente...quali sono le scuse del cavolo, visto che quella dell'assenza come donna di coppia da quando c'è il pupo, lo hai ammesso.


----------



## FataIgnorante (25 Novembre 2014)

Tebe scappa! Non ti ci infognare, sarà l'ennesimo topic che scenderà nei meandri dell'archivio via via che passa il tempo...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma come non cambia il risultato?
> Se questo ha una relazione affettiva con un'altra lo scenario si fa poco roseo...


Poco roseo o no non cambia quello che sarà.  E ti assicuro che io lo sto vivendo in prima persona. Ora so che avrei preferito non sapere nulla anche quando poi è stata lei a fare in modo di informarmi.


----------



## eleonora76 (25 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Punto primo.
> Basta pensare ad una tresca e presupporre intenzioni non dette.
> Ricominciamo.
> 
> ...


Che abbiamo pochi interessi in comune = ce li avevamo anche prima; che vado troppo spesso da mia mamma a mangiare il sabato o la domenica= prima del bimbo ci andavo anche di più; che dopo il bimbo poco sesso = è vero prima c'era più tempo; che la domenica mentre ci son le partite io esco = lo facevo anche prima....
tutte cose stupide per me e risolvibili...lui vuole la vita di coppia come prima ma con un bimbo...io gli ho detto che ci voleva solo un po' di pazienza e che tutto si sarebbe risolto...ma niente!!!! poi ci si è messa questa in mezzo e il gioco è fatto. E' per questo che magari stupidamente nutro ancora delle speranze...che possa essere una cosa passeggera..


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> Il punto è proprio questo...da quando è andato via avevo la speranza che potesse tornare indietro e quindi ho acconsentito a fare un po' per uno anche se proprio non ero d'accordo a far fare il pacco postale al bimbo. Di giorno sta o coi nonni o va all'asilo e la sera o con me o con suo papà. E quindi magari io faccio due giorni che non lo vedo proprio e questo mi fa star malissimo. Da prima che in casa eravamo in tre e adesso delle sere mi trovo da sola. Di bello c'e che tutti e tre facciamo delle cose insieme col bimbo (mangiamo insieme, andiamo in giro) insomma ci comportiamo come una famiglia anche se non la siamo più....e per me è deleterio vederlo così spesso e sapere che quando non c'e è magari con un'altra. Penso che un bimbo cosi piccolo abbia più bisogno della mamma adesso o sbaglio?


Io vorrei solo dirti una cosa: quello è un bambino, non un pacco postale.
Ma porco il mondo, cosa vi viene in mente di farci la staffetta? Un bambino di 15 mesi che per due giorni non vede la mamma? Ma hai idea dell'ansia che gli state mettendo con 'sti adulti che spariscono per giorni a fasi alterne?
ma maremma maiala, ma chiedere a qualcuno che vi possa consigliare, uno sportello di ascolto, una psicopedagogista, pareva brutto?


----------



## drusilla (25 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> Che abbiamo pochi interessi in comune = ce li avevamo anche prima; che vado troppo spesso da mia mamma a mangiare il sabato o la domenica= prima del bimbo ci andavo anche di più; che dopo il bimbo poco sesso = è vero prima c'era più tempo; che la domenica mentre ci son le partite io esco = lo facevo anche prima....
> tutte cose stupide per me e risolvibili...lui vuole la vita di coppia come prima ma con un bimbo...io gli ho detto che ci voleva solo un po' di pazienza e che tutto si sarebbe risolto...ma niente!!!! poi ci si è messa questa in mezzo e il gioco è fatto. E' per questo che magari stupidamente nutro ancora delle speranze...che possa essere una cosa passeggera..


ma scusa, e te lo riprenderesti davvero? uno che ti abbandona con un figlio piccolo? che ti rinfaccia queste minchiate per farti passare a te per la cattiva? guarda so che stai passando sei in palla, il tuo sogno di una famiglia unita per tuo figlio si è infranto... ma anche se tornassi da te non lo perdoneresti veramente... quando ti calmerai capirai che se ha fatto così non ti ama. E guarda so di che parlo, ho passato lo stesso incubo, ho fatto i tuoi stessi pensieri!


----------



## Tebe (25 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> Che abbiamo pochi interessi in comune = ce li avevamo anche prima; che vado troppo spesso da mia mamma a mangiare il sabato o la domenica= prima del bimbo ci andavo anche di più; che dopo il bimbo poco sesso = è vero prima c'era più tempo; che la domenica mentre ci son le partite io esco = lo facevo anche prima....
> tutte cose stupide per me e risolvibili...lui vuole la vita di coppia come prima ma con un bimbo...io gli ho detto che ci voleva solo un po' di pazienza e che tutto si sarebbe risolto...ma niente!!!! poi ci si è messa questa in mezzo e il gioco è fatto. E' per questo che magari stupidamente nutro ancora delle speranze...che possa essere una cosa passeggera..


ok, ce li avevate anche prima ma prima non c'era un bimbo e la divisione della vostra intimità di coppia sopperiva in altri modi. che ne so. magari andavate al cinema o a farvi una corsa in bicicletta cose che dopo il bimbo sono venute a mancare e quindi, va da se, sono rimaste solo le vostre differenze.
Non ha detto una cosa cretina a mio giudizio. Per nulla. 
Poi il sesso...lo avete fatto meno e questo secondo me non è stato positivo. In qualche modo vi univa su un piano comune, assottigliando le differenze del "poco in comune".
Quindi anche qui, una conseguenza di quanto sopra.
Il fatto che ti ha detto che esci quando ci sono le partite ( e lo facevi anche prima) è solo una ricerca di attenzioni e anche questa una conseguenza del sempre sopra.
Dici che sono state cose stupide e risolvibili ma non le avete risolte. Nemmeno tentato. 
O si?
Cosa hai cambiato?
hai fattopiù sesso con lui?
hai fatto in modo di ritagliarvi degli spazi anche solo di due ore? Un ora?
Hai smesso di andare ossessivamente a casa di tua madre a pranzo? (non hai una casa? Direi che una volta al mese andare a mangiare da mammà è più che sufficiente)

E pazienza di cosa? Se non hai cambiato modus, che pazienza uno vuoi che abbia.
Nulla.

Secondo me hai fatto l'errore tipico di molte tradite. Quello che ho fatto anche io.
Non ascoltare e bollare come minchiate le parole dell'altro.


Cosa intendi fare ora in merito a quello che lui ti aveva manifestato?
Parlate di voi quando vi vedete? 
Lui che ti dice?
E tu cosa dici a lui?


----------



## eleonora76 (25 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> ok, ce li avevate anche prima ma prima non c'era un bimbo e la divisione della vostra intimità di coppia sopperiva in altri modi. che ne so. magari andavate al cinema o a farvi una corsa in bicicletta cose che dopo il bimbo sono venute a mancare e quindi, va da se, sono rimaste solo le vostre differenze.
> Non ha detto una cosa cretina a mio giudizio. Per nulla.
> Poi il sesso...lo avete fatto meno e questo secondo me non è stato positivo. In qualche modo vi univa su un piano comune, assottigliando le differenze del "poco in comune".
> Quindi anche qui, una conseguenza di quanto sopra.
> ...


si probabilmente non ho mai dato troppo peso alle sue parole pensando che fossero "cagate"...anche quando mi ha detto che sarebbe andato via pensavo stupidamente che non lo avrebbe fatto....
Adesso non mi da in nessun modo la possibilità di rimediare ai miei errori....poi adesso che si avvicina il Natale per me è ancora più peszante


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> si probabilmente non ho mai dato troppo peso alle sue parole pensando che fossero "cagate"...anche quando mi ha detto che sarebbe andato via pensavo stupidamente che non lo avrebbe fatto....
> Adesso non mi da in nessun modo la possibilità di rimediare ai miei errori....poi adesso che si avvicina il Natale per me è ancora più peszante



Eleonora,
va benissimo discutere della vostra coppia, e ci sono poche persone migliori di Tebe con cui farlo.

Ma non smettere, per favore, di parlare anche dell'altro piano: di vostro figlio e di come ti stai organizzando.
Per nascondere il fatto che lui se ne sia andato, per negarlo nella speranza che torni, ti sei privata della tua rete di sostegno, che potrebbe essere data dalla tua migliore amica e da non so chi altro.
Questo non renderà più semplice il tuo Natale.
Che è già un periodo generalmente pesante di suo, in queste situazioni è peggio.

Guarda che alla tua amica puoi chiedere di non parlarne a nessuno. Potresti avere sostegno e coccole, di cui hai bisogno. Puoi avere il parere di una persona che vi conosce, che è altrettanto utile del parere delle persone che NON vi conoscono. Puoi avere un abbraccio, puoi sfogarti a piangere.
Puoi riancorarti alla realtà invece che vagare in questo -scusa se mi ripeto- limbo che mantieni sperando sia temporaneo.


----------



## eleonora76 (25 Novembre 2014)

Potrei anche accettarlo, se la cosa andasse avanti, la sua nuova relazione ma quello che al momento non riesco a fare io è fare la "famiglia felice" quando siamo tutti  e tre insieme. Mi ha anche detto che faremo la vigli a e il natale insieme....Ma è normale sta cosa o sono io che son troppo coinvolta?


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> *Potrei anche accettarlo, se la cosa andasse avanti, la sua nuova relazione* ma quello che al momento non riesco a fare io è fare la "famiglia felice" quando siamo tutti  e tre insieme. Mi ha anche detto che faremo la vigli a e il natale insieme....Ma è normale sta cosa o sono io che son troppo coinvolta?



Il neretto lo lascio commentare ad altri. Io non ci riesco.

Per le feste. E le varie occasioni speciali che ci saranno nella vita di vostro figlio.

Ogni coppia si regola un pò a modo suo, ma tendenzialmente, quando i figli finalmente sanno la verità, si tende a non esagerare con le cose fatte assieme per non dargli false speranze. Non esagerare, senza negare la presenza di entrambi i genitori quando ci sono occasioni importanti per i figli -compleanno etc, ma Natale Pasqua ferie estive in genere si fanno separati.
Adesso però tuo figlio non sa nulla.

Al tuo ex probabilmente va bene fare le cose assieme perchè è meno coinvolto di te. Ma se tu soffri troppo non accettare... tuo figlio è piccolo, tutta 'sta importanza al Natale mica la dà ancora, è una festa come tante, se la mamma -o il papà- mancano non sarà un dramma... piuttosto che avere la mamma in esaurimento nervoso.

Nei tuoi post ti poni dubbi su tutto. Su tutto. Sei in alto mare. 

Parla con una tua amica. Fatti aiutare da un sostegno psicologico.
Tu stai pensando solo alla possibilità che lui ritorni, e ti stai dimenticando di te e di tenerti a galla. Se vai avanti così, ritrovare un tuo equilibrio sarà semrpe più difficile.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> si probabilmente non ho mai dato troppo peso alle sue parole pensando che fossero "cagate"...anche quando mi ha detto che sarebbe andato via pensavo stupidamente che non lo avrebbe fatto....
> Adesso non mi da in nessun modo la possibilità di rimediare ai miei errori....poi adesso che si avvicina il Natale per me è ancora più peszante


Ma davvero tu pensi di dover rimediare?


----------



## eleonora76 (25 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il neretto lo lascio commentare ad altri. Io non ci riesco.
> 
> Per le feste. E le varie occasioni speciali che ci saranno nella vita di vostro figlio.
> 
> ...


I bimbi sono furbi anche se piccoli...adesso dice "casa mamma" "casa babbo"; se per caso suona il telefono di casa chiama "babbo"...è come un pugno nello stomaco...secondo me se ne è accorto eccome


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> I bimbi sono furbi anche se piccoli...adesso dice "casa mamma" "casa babbo"; se per caso suona il telefono di casa chiama "babbo"...è come un pugno nello stomaco...secondo me se ne è accorto eccome



CERTO che si è accorto. 
Come si accorgeva la mia, che aveva più o meno l'età di tuo figlio.
E credimi, conosco attimo per attimo i pugni allo stomaco, le lame nel cuore, lo strazio dell'anima di ogni gesto, parola, sguardo, mancanza, differenza etc etc. Te l'ho detto, ci sono passata.

Cmq

Il problema nasce quando non sanno spiegarsi cosa diamine è successo, e voi non sapete che razza di idee gli girano per il cervellino. Tipo, che qualunque cosa sia, è colpa sua...

Cosa mi dici dell'idea di parlare con la tua amica, o con altri? O di avere un sostegno psicologico?

In questo momento, con i dubbi che hai su ogni cosa, rischi di non essere in grado di prendere decisioni fondamentali, e di lasciarti trascinare dalla corrente. E la corrente qualche volta finisce nelle rapide...


----------



## Dalida (25 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> *Potrei anche accettarlo, se la cosa andasse avanti, la sua nuova relazione *ma quello che al momento non riesco a fare io è fare la "famiglia felice" quando siamo tutti  e tre insieme. Mi ha anche detto che faremo la vigli a e il natale insieme....Ma è normale sta cosa o sono io che son troppo coinvolta?


eleonora, te l'ho già chiesto, ma questa nuova relazione esiste con certezza?
puoi dirci qualche cosa in più a riguardo?


----------



## eleonora76 (25 Novembre 2014)

Si in effetti ormai ho bisogno di aiuto per saltarci fuori...i genitori del mio ex quando l'ha saputo erano sotto farmaci io non voglio prendere niente....ma non voglio neanche ridurmi una larva umana .....A chi posso rivolgermi?


----------



## ivanl (25 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> I bimbi sono furbi anche se piccoli...adesso dice "casa mamma" "casa babbo"; se per caso suona il telefono di casa chiama "babbo"...è come un pugno nello stomaco...secondo me se ne è accorto eccome


e certo, razza di mentecatti che non siete altro. Piantatela entrambi di pensare come due ragazzetti deficienti e fate i genitori. Trovate un valido aiuto per questo povero bambino. Psicologo, consultorio, quel cazzo che volete e pensate a lui prima che a voi due rimbambiti...


----------



## eleonora76 (25 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> eleonora, te l'ho già chiesto, ma questa nuova relazione esiste con certezza?
> puoi dirci qualche cosa in più a riguardo?


si si esiste è una che lavora con noi..visto che lavoriamo tutti nella stessa azienda pure....


----------



## eleonora76 (25 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> e certo, razza di mentecatti che non siete altro. Piantatela entrambi di pensare come due ragazzetti deficienti e fate i genitori. Trovate un valido aiuto per questo povero bambino. Psicologo, consultorio, quel cazzo che volete e pensate a lui prima che a voi due rimbambiti...


io Son 5 mesi che penso prima al mio bimbo che a me...oltre al lavoro sto sempre con lui...non ho più una vita mia!!!!


----------



## Dalida (25 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> si si esiste è una che lavora con noi..visto che lavoriamo tutti nella stessa azienda pure....


ok, allora devi tutelare, nell'ordine: il tuo bambino e il tuo lavoro.
lascia perdere le tentazioni manipolatorie e lascia perdere anche le fantasie su una veloce riconciliazione, mi pare che presupposti per ciò non ce ne siano affatto.
consulta un medico per un supporto per il bimbo e per te stessa e poi un avvocato.
ivanl è stato duro ma ha sostanzialmente ragione: oltre ad una giusta riflessione sulla coppia, in primo luogo ci vuole una immediata gestione della separazione per il figlio.


----------



## ivanl (25 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> io Son 5 mesi che penso prima al mio bimbo che a me...oltre al lavoro sto sempre con lui...non ho più una vita mia!!!!


significa fare la mamma di un neonato/bambini piccolo! Cosa cazzo credevi che fosse? Un pupattolo tutto rosa che ti sorride 24 ore?? Significa: mangiare, cagare, lavare, cambiare, piangere e basta. La tua vita la riavrai, forse, tra 5/6 anni. Lo stesso dicasi per quel deficiente che si lagna che non scopa piu' come prima...ma cazzo...io davvero leverei la patria potesta' a certa gente...


----------



## eleonora76 (25 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> significa fare la mamma di un neonato/bambini piccolo! Cosa cazzo credevi che fosse? Un pupattolo tutto rosa che ti sorride 24 ore?? Significa: mangiare, cagare, lavare, cambiare, piangere e basta. La tua vita la riavrai, forse, tra 5/6 anni. Lo stesso dicasi per quel deficiente che si lagna che non scopa piu' come prima...ma cazzo...io davvero leverei la patria potesta' a certa gente...


no la mia non era una lamentela....io son ben felice di passare tutto il mio tempo con lui ci mancherebbe altro!!!! Ero consapevole alle rinunce che avrei fatto per un figlio e ben felice di farle!!!!!!!! E' dall'altra parte che secondo me le rinunce si son fatte pesanti....


----------



## eleonora76 (25 Novembre 2014)

Contattare un avvocato per cosa? io non voglio fare denunce o cose del genere...non voglio soldi.. vorrei solo un parere...non c'e nessun avvocato nel forum?


----------



## ologramma (25 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> Contattare un avvocato per cosa? io non voglio fare denunce o cose del genere...non voglio soldi.. vorrei solo un parere...non c'e nessun avvocato nel forum?


credo che sia fuori sede , oltre tutto è pure uno pratico


----------



## Tebe (25 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> si probabilmente non ho mai dato troppo peso alle sue parole pensando che fossero "cagate"...anche quando mi ha detto che sarebbe andato via pensavo stupidamente che non lo avrebbe fatto....
> Adesso non mi da in nessun modo la possibilità di rimediare ai miei errori....poi adesso che si avvicina il Natale per me è ancora più peszante



non è che non ti da modo, è che non si fida. E per andare via di casa e lasciare suo, vostro, figlio, il suo malessere era davvero tanto, non credi?
Poi se mi dici che era un padre mostro è un altro discorso, ma non mi pare proprio di averlo letto.
Come si comporta con te? E' freddo?


----------



## Dalida (25 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> Contattare un avvocato per cosa? io non voglio fare denunce o cose del genere...non voglio soldi.. vorrei solo un parere...non c'e nessun avvocato nel forum?


qui qualcuno c'è, stark ha anche scritto qualcosa nella seconda pagina della discussione.
ad ogni modo non si tratta di fare denunce o di avere dei soldi, ma di chiedere appunto un parere.
non sono avvocato ma credo sia più opportuno andare da uno in uno studio della tua città che ad un utente a caso sul web, no?


----------



## ivanl (25 Novembre 2014)

e allora, per prima cosa, di' al mentecatto che vostro figlio non e' un pacco postale, che sta con te e lui lo puo' vedere quando vuole, ma senza andare qua e la'. Poi, gli dai una settimana di tempo per decidere che fare e, se non torna, fatti consigliare da uno bravo come gestire la "separazione" e il figlio in una situazione come la vostra.
e trova un bravo aiuto per il piccolo, prima di tutto che ti spieghi come gestire questa cosa con lui che mi sa che non avete ben chiaro che state parlando con un essere che non ha un pensiero logico, ma e' tutto emotivo/istintivo. E lo state calpestando per ignoranza manifesta.


----------



## Tebe (25 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> non è che non ti da modo, è che non si fida. E per andare via di casa e lasciare suo, vostro, figlio, il suo malessere era davvero tanto, non credi?
> Poi se mi dici che era un padre mostro è un altro discorso, ma non mi pare proprio di averlo letto.
> Come si comporta con te? E' freddo?



e comunque anche se ti desse modo tu non lo faresti, perchè fino a tre post fa avevi bollato tutto come cagate.
Non è che si rimedia alle cagate quando gli dai poca importanza.

In che modo tu vorresti rimediare e lui non ti da modo?
Forse questa domanda è più sensata.


----------



## Tebe (25 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> Potrei anche accettarlo, se la cosa andasse avanti, la sua nuova relazione ma quello che al momento non riesco a fare io è fare la "famiglia felice" quando siamo tutti  e tre insieme. Mi ha anche detto che faremo la vigli a e il natale insieme....Ma è normale sta cosa o sono io che son troppo coinvolta?



ebbasta con sta fissa della forse relazione, su!
Basta accampare scuse. 
Dare la colpa all'altra ipotetica e non voler affrontare se stessi.
O la smetti o ti metti in condizioni di appurare se è vero o no.

e che cazzo.


----------



## Dalida (25 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> ebbasta con sta fissa della forse relazione, su!
> Basta accampare scuse.
> Dare la colpa all'altra ipotetica e non voler affrontare se stessi.
> O la smetti o* ti metti in condizioni di appurare se è vero o no.*
> ...


è vero, lo ha detto. lavorano anche tutti insieme. :unhappy:


----------



## ivanl (25 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> Contattare un avvocato per cosa? io non voglio fare denunce o cose del genere...non voglio soldi.. vorrei solo un parere...non c'e nessun avvocato nel forum?


Te lo spiego come ad un bambino piccolo, in ordine di importanza:
1) Trova qualcuno (psicologo dell'eta' evolutiva) che ti spieghi come gestire un bambino in una situazione come la tua
2) trova un avvocato per un parere legale su quali sono le possibilita' di gestire una situazione (casa/soldi etc) come la vostra . SOLO PER CAPIRE
3) parla con l'altro furbacchione e dagli una settimana di tempo per tornare da te e dirti che vuole fare. Che sia chiaro a te e lui
4) prendi una decisione che non implichi il pronome 'IO' nel pensiero che formulerai

Forse, cosi', farai una cosa di minimo buon senso


----------



## Tebe (25 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> è vero, lo ha detto. lavorano anche tutti insieme. :unhappy:


li ha beccati?
Ha le prove?
Hanno confessato?

Che dica di più...


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> Si in effetti ormai ho bisogno di aiuto per saltarci fuori...i genitori del mio ex quando l'ha saputo erano sotto farmaci io non voglio prendere niente....ma non voglio neanche ridurmi una larva umana .....A chi posso rivolgermi?



Chiedi al medico di base.
Ti farà una prenotazione per una visita psicologica. 
Puoi chiedere anche al consultorio di zona, che strade ci sono.
Ai consultori spesso trovi anche psicologi per l'infanzia, mediatori familiari per gestire meglio la separazione...

Usa internet e cerca i consultori di zona, e chiama.

Adesso. Davvero, sarebbe l'azione migliore per te e per vostro figlio.


----------



## eleonora76 (25 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> non è che non ti da modo, è che non si fida. E per andare via di casa e lasciare suo, vostro, figlio, il suo malessere era davvero tanto, non credi?
> Poi se mi dici che era un padre mostro è un altro discorso, ma non mi pare proprio di averlo letto.
> Come si comporta con te? E' freddo?


si si con me è freddo è come se per lui la nostra storia fosse morta e sepolta...poi per l'amor di dio ci sarà stato male anche lui....quello che fa incazzare è che mi diceva tante parole del tipo "la prossima me la trovo fra 10 anni.." e poi zac dopo poco sono andati via insieme una notte...


----------



## drusilla (25 Novembre 2014)

Quoto Ivanl ed esco da questo thread


----------



## Dalida (25 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> si si con me è freddo è come se per lui la nostra storia fosse morta e sepolta...poi per l'amor di dio ci sarà stato male anche lui....quello che fa incazzare è che mi diceva tante parole del tipo "la prossima me la trovo fra 10 anni.." e poi zac dopo poco sono andati via insieme una notte...


ne avete parlato apertamente?


----------



## eleonora76 (25 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Chiedi al medico di base.
> Ti farà una prenotazione per una visita psicologica.
> Puoi chiedere anche al consultorio di zona, che strade ci sono.
> Ai consultori spesso trovi anche psicologi per l'infanzia, mediatori familiari per gestire meglio la separazione...
> ...


ma la visita dallo psicologo ci vado insieme al bimbo?


----------



## eleonora76 (25 Novembre 2014)

la cosa migliore da fare sarebbe aver la forza di andare avanti, sbattermi di lui e di quello che fa e pensare di crescere al meglio il mio pupo


----------



## eleonora76 (25 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> ne avete parlato apertamente?


no ancora no lui non sa che io so


----------



## Dalida (25 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> la cosa migliore da fare sarebbe aver la forza di andare avanti, sbattermi di lui e di quello che fa e pensare di crescere al meglio il mio pupo


non è che sarebbe la cosa migliore da fare, è l'unica cosa che effettivamente puoi fare. 
io non capisco, voi avete un figlio piccolo insieme, il suo benessere e la sua stabilità dovrebbero essere in cima alle rispettive priorità. anche in caso di separazione.


----------



## Dalida (25 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> no ancora no lui non sa che io so


eleonora, scusami, ma perché diavolo non ci parli?


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> ma la visita dallo psicologo ci vado insieme al bimbo?



No.

Distinguiamo.

Intanto, potrebbe fati comodo -va bene, sarò più chiara- penso che ti serva assolutamente un sostegno PER TE, perchè sembri prostrata e incapace di decidere se è giusto o no mettere il cappellino al bimbo. Non è una critica. Mi sembra davvero che tu sia in preda a una insicurezza che va un pò monitorata.

Poi, puoi incontrare, da sola o col tuo ex, o da sola in un primo momento e poi col tuo ex, una psicologa dell'infanzia, per esporre i tuoi dubbi su come gestire NEI CONFRONTI DI VOSTRO FIGLIO la separazione.
Cosa dirgli. Quando dirglielo. Con che parole. Se spostarsi ogni giorno è stressante (sì). Se passare le feste assieme. Che segnali tenere d'occhio per capire se vostro figlio sta prendendo bene la cosa o se ha problemi. E no, non ci vai con tuo figlio, assolutamente no. 

Ancora, se ci fossero problemi col tuo ex nel momento in cui tu riuscirai a ritrovare un pò di decisione e sicurezza in te da fare le TUE proposte per la separazione, frutto dei TUOI pensieri su cosa è meglio per vostro figlio, potete pensare di rivolgervi a un mediatore familiare, che aiuta anche a gestire le separazioni.

Direi che le cose davvero importanti sono lo psicologo per te, e un incontro con una psicologa dell'infanzia per risolvere quei dubbi sulla vita quotidiana del piccolo.

Lo fai? Adesso? Di guardare i consultori di zona e informarti su che servizi offrono?
In caso, se te lo puoi permettere, di privati ce ne sono a bizzeffe...


----------



## eleonora76 (25 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> No.
> 
> Distinguiamo.
> 
> ...


cosa devo cercare di preciso? Psicologo per l'infanzia?


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> cosa devo cercare di preciso? Psicologo per l'infanzia?



Cerca intanto i consultori.
Chiama. Dì che sei in separazione, che la situazione è confusa, che avete un bambino piccolo e hai problemi a capire come gestire meglio la cosa. Chiedi se hanno servizi di sostegno psicologico per te, se hanno psicologi dell'infanzia, mediatori familiari.
Se dicono di no, chiedi a chi ti puoi rivolgere, quali sono i canali disponibili nella tua città.

Anche il tuo medico di base può indirizzarti da qualcuno.

Io comincerei coi consultori.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cerca intanto i consultori.
> Chiama. Dì che sei in separazione, che la situazione è confusa, che avete un bambino piccolo e hai problemi a capire come gestire meglio la cosa. Chiedi se hanno servizi di sostegno psicologico per te, se hanno psicologi dell'infanzia, mediatori familiari.
> Se dicono di no, chiedi a chi ti puoi rivolgere, quali sono i canali disponibili nella tua città.
> 
> ...



Purtroppo non tutte le città hanno servizi di eccellenza e di facile fruizione. Io ho sperimentato in due città diverse, in una mi è bastata una telefonata e sono stata metaforicamente presa in palmo di mano e mi è stato dato tutto l'aiuto che mi serviva, gratis, senza attese, senza limiti.
In un'altra ho dovuto per forza passare per il medico di base, prenotare, attendere lungamente, pagare il ticket, e c'è un limite alle visite che potrò fare.

Spero per te che tu trovi una situazione simile al primo caso...


----------



## ivanl (25 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Purtroppo non tutte le città hanno servizi di eccellenza e di facile fruizione. Io ho sperimentato in due città diverse, in una mi è bastata una telefonata e sono stata metaforicamente presa in palmo di mano e mi è stato dato tutto l'aiuto che mi serviva, gratis, senza attese, senza limiti.
> In un'altra ho dovuto per forza passare per il medico di base, prenotare, attendere lungamente, pagare il ticket, e c'è un limite alle visite che potrò fare.
> 
> Spero per te che tu trovi una situazione simile al primo caso...


esistono anche quelli privati. Costano, ma almeno fai subito. La cosa migliore sarebbe avere delle referenze da chi c'e' stato...
Come prima cosa piantatela di sbatacchiare 'sto povero bambino a destra e manca. Se il padre vuole vederlo, viene a casa. Prenderei in considerazione un'aspettativa da parte tua, per seguire meglio il bambino senza affidarlo ai nonni, per qualche tempo


----------



## eleonora76 (25 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Purtroppo non tutte le città hanno servizi di eccellenza e di facile fruizione. Io ho sperimentato in due città diverse, in una mi è bastata una telefonata e sono stata metaforicamente presa in palmo di mano e mi è stato dato tutto l'aiuto che mi serviva, gratis, senza attese, senza limiti.
> In un'altra ho dovuto per forza passare per il medico di base, prenotare, attendere lungamente, pagare il ticket, e c'è un limite alle visite che potrò fare.
> 
> Spero per te che tu trovi una situazione simile al primo caso...


HO TROVATO:
Consultori Familiari pubblici

*RIVOLTO A 
*I futuri genitori e le donne, che richiedono consulenze mediche e consigli su argomenti di educazione sessuale, ginecologici e di contraccezione, visite ostetriche e ginecologiche. 

*MODALITA' D'ACCESSO 
*Si può *prenotare *una visita sia per telefono sia rivolgendosi direttamente alla segreteria negli orari di apertura, anche senza la richiesta del proprio medico curante. 

*COSTO 
*L'assistenza e la consulenza in gravidanza sono gratuite. È previsto un ticket per eventuali altri tipi di prestazione. 


ma non è il mio caso giusto?


----------



## eleonora76 (25 Novembre 2014)

o questo  forse?

[h=1]Sostegno psicologico alle famiglie[/h]Esistono diverse forme di sostegno psicologico alle famiglie, diversamente distribuite nei territori locali, a cui si è recentemente aggiunta una nuova tipologia di counselling genitoriale on line, rivolto specificamente ai genitori della Regione Emilia Romagna:
- *Rete Amica dei Genitori*, nata nel gennaio 2013, è uno spazio sul web dedicato alla comunicazione e al confronto diretto attraverso servizi ad accesso libero quali il blog redazionale, i forum di discussione e la consulenza on line. E' possibile accedere gratuitamente al servizio di *counselling on line* inserendo la propria domanda nell'apposito modulo e compilando il campo obbligatorio con il proprio indirizzo e-mail, ed aprire così una relazione di confronto con una psicologa che formulerà la risposta alla domanda, nel minor tempo possibile. .
- le *consulenze educative* o *psicopedagogiche* o i *percorsi di counselling genitoriale* per appuntamento, sono  servizi offerti ai genitori  che in genere consistono  in un percorso di alcuni incontri condotti da consulenti esperti in relazioni familiari ed educative. Gli incontri consentono ai genitori di essere ascoltati, sostenuti e aiutati ad affrontare quelle preoccupazioni e quelle incertezze che essi vivono quotidianamente nelle relazioni familiari e scolastiche, accompagnando i propri figli nella crescita. Questi servizi sono offerti gratuitamente dai Centri per le Famiglie, dai coordinamenti pedagogici, dai consultori oppure da istituti, associazioni o consulenti privati, gratuitamente o a pagamento.

-se le situazioni di disagio o conflittualità riguardano la coppia o la famiglia nel suo complesso ci si può rivolgere ai *centri di consulenza e terapia familiare*. Il gruppo di lavoro che accoglie la coppia o la famiglia in difficoltà opera con le modalità sviluppate nell'ambito dell'approccio sistemico relazionale offrendo percorsi di psicoterapia che mirano al recupero delle risorse presenti negli individui e nella famiglia per superare i momenti di crisi e riattivare la comunicazione, favorendo così il processo di crescita. Nell'ente pubblico il servizio è di competenza dell'Asl. Esistono poi centri privati che forniscono consulenza e terapia familiare e di coppia, a pagamento.


----------



## ivanl (25 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> o questo  forse?
> 
> *Sostegno psicologico alle famiglie*
> 
> ...


dove abiti in emilia, se posso? IO avrei la persona adatta, ma dipende da dove abiti...se vuoi, dimmelo in privato


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> HO TROVATO:
> Consultori Familiari pubblici
> 
> *RIVOLTO A
> ...



No, non è il tuo caso... era l'unico? sul serio? qualcuno più lontano da casa tua? Se no prova a vedere "servizio di igiene mentale". Nella mia città attuale i servizi di psicologi/psichiatri sono amministrati dalle varie ULSS

Altrimenti, chiedi consiglio al tuo medico di base.


Vedo anche il tuo post successivo...

cerca anche questi centri di sostegno e terapia familiare, e vedi cosa viene fuori...

Dai, che stai facendo davvero qualcosa di buono per tuo figlio e per te...


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> o questo forse?
> 
> *Sostegno psicologico alle famiglie*
> 
> ...


direi che hai trovato. Chiama, su. E comincia ad informare i tuoi, prima che lo sappiano da altri. Non vorresti che lo sapessero da altri, no? E' dura da ammettere... ma sono solo i primi 5 secondi poi passa la paura.


----------



## eleonora76 (25 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> dove abiti in emilia, se posso? IO avrei la persona adatta, ma dipende da dove abiti...se vuoi, dimmelo in privato


come si fa a scrivere in privato che non son pratica?


----------



## FataIgnorante (26 Novembre 2014)

Scusate, ma lo sapete che state discutendo di un tradimento di cui la signorina non ha evidenza alcuna?
A parte l'abbandono, che sembrebrebbe circostanziato, non ha dato evidenza di questo tradimento!:nclpf:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Scusate, ma lo sapete che state discutendo di un tradimento di cui la signorina non ha evidenza alcuna?
> A parte l'abbandono, che sembrebrebbe circostanziato, non ha dato evidenza di questo tradimento!:nclpf:


Concordo con te


----------



## FataIgnorante (26 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Concordo con te


E mi ritrovo pure i rossi per la mia analisi circostanziata!:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (26 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> la cosa migliore da fare sarebbe aver la forza di andare avanti, sbattermi di lui e di quello che fa e pensare di crescere al meglio il mio pupo


A parte che l'unica cosa che puoi fare e' trovare la forza di andare avanti ma un po' di realismo ce lo vogliamo mettere?Tu con lui hai un figlio e non potrai mai sbatterti del tutto di lui perche' se lo "annuli" senza cercare la comunicazione civile e serena con lui faresti del male proprio a tuo figlio.
Ecco un link che forse ti potrebbe aiutarehttp://www.aiges.org


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Scusate, ma lo sapete che state discutendo di un tradimento di cui la signorina non ha evidenza alcuna?
> A parte l'abbandono, che sembrebrebbe circostanziato, non ha dato evidenza di questo tradimento!:nclpf:



Il presunto tradimento è una minuscola parte di questa storia.

Io sto discutendo con eleonora, una madre che si ritrova abbandonata e confusa, che sembra incapace di prendere una decisione di qualunque tipo tanto è prostrata, mentre ancora spera che le cose si risolvano magicamente.

E questo, mi sembra più che degno di essere discusso.


----------



## FataIgnorante (26 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa, ora ci siamo spostati sull'abbandono e discutete persino di uno psicologo per un bimbo che parla a malapena, quando il topic era inconsistente perchè di fondo l'equazione logica della discussione era la seguente :

Traadimento e abbandono per tradimento certo

Dato che il tradimento non è mai stato circostanziato e nemmeno presunto, l'abbandono comincia a venire meno, soprattutto se certo secondo da chi immagina dentro la sua testa e basta, e non presunto nè tantomeno senza fatti o sensazioni o anche solo dettagli circostanziati.

Sarò imbecille io, e la signorina evita di rispondere a domande semplici e dirette come la peste! Chissà com'è!


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Nausicaa, ora ci siamo spostati sull'abbandono e discutete persino di uno psicologo per un bimbo che parla a malapena, quando il topic era inconsistente perchè di fondo l'equazione logica della discussione era la seguente :
> 
> Traadimento e abbandono per tradimento certo
> 
> ...



Non vuoi chiamarlo abbandono? Ok, chiamiamola semplicemente separazione.
Questo è un dato di fatto: lui se ne è andato, si stanno separando, sono già separati di fatto.
Lei appare, a me, confusa e incapace di reagire, e in questa situazione stanno prendendo delle non-decisioni a riguardo del loro figlio, potenzialmente dannose per lui.

Di questo, io mi sto interessando. Per questo, consiglio uno psicologo infantile che aiuti LORO e LEI a focalizzarsi appunto su loro figlio e a prendere delle decisioni di conseguenza.

Io mi sono separata quando mia figlia aveva circa l'età di questo bambino. Ero prostrata, annichilita. Per quanto non pensassi ad altro che a Fra -mia figlia- avevo delle grossissime difficoltà a farmi una idea mia, ponderata, lucida, di come agire, e mi facevo trascinare dalle opinioni, volta per volta, del mio ex, di mia madre, delle mie amiche etc etc.
Io ho preso delle decisioni sbagliate _anche_ perchè nessuno, nonostante tutto, è riuscito ad aiutarmi a riacquisire un briciolo di lucidità quando era necessario. Si limitavano a tirarmi da una parte e dall'altra.

Sono stata aiutata, troppo tardi, appunto da un sostegno psicologico, e sì, mi è stato d'aiuto anche parlare con una psicologa infantile.

Capirai quindi il mio coinvolgimento in questa storia, in cui il tradimento non mi interessa per nulla.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Nausicaa, ora ci siamo spostati sull'abbandono e discutete persino di uno psicologo per un bimbo che parla a malapena, quando il topic era inconsistente perchè di fondo l'equazione logica della discussione era la seguente :
> 
> Traadimento e abbandono per tradimento certo
> 
> ...


Riquoto
Il bambino è un altro discorso
Ma un conto è un tradimento (che comunque nulla deve avere a che fare con la gestione del bimbo) un conto è una relazione nata dopo che ti ha lasciato
Per altro le motivazioni possono sembrare stupide ma anche a me sarebbero girate le palle


----------



## Manon Lescaut (26 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non vuoi chiamarlo abbandono? Ok, chiamiamola semplicemente separazione.
> Questo è un dato di fatto: lui se ne è andato, si stanno separando, sono già separati di fatto.
> Lei appare, a me, confusa e incapace di reagire, e in questa situazione stanno prendendo delle non-decisioni a riguardo del loro figlio, potenzialmente dannose per lui.
> 
> ...


Posso chiederti cosa cambieresti tornando indietro alla luca dell'aiuto che ti è stato fornito tardivamente?


----------



## FataIgnorante (26 Novembre 2014)

A Nausicaa ma che te devo fa i disegnini che poi divento molesto
*STA STORIA ME SA DE CAZZATA! O VOI CAPI' O NO!*
Ma quale separazione,abbandono o altro, anzi se voglio pensarla malissimo, dopo la mia analisi ha cominciato piano piano a cambiare tiro e a rimettere le carte in tavola.
Per me è na cazzara e molti voi come pecorelle seguite ogni storia perchè o vi ci rivedere o dovete confrontarvi fra utenti (perchè oramai qui se conoscemo tutti pure dar vivo) a farla a chi ce l'ha più lungo.

... a meno che io non sia smentito e non risponda direttamente alle domande di qualche post fa... e allora forse ritiro tutto, ma adesso se la deve inventare bella bella e convincente, rileggersi quello che ha scritto e tenere in piedi na belle storiella....


----------



## FataIgnorante (26 Novembre 2014)

Farfy allora semo imbecilli in due...


----------



## Nocciola (26 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Farfy allora semo imbecilli in due...


Io credo alla storia
nel senso che credo che lui l'abbia lasciata e abbiano fatto del suo meglio per crscere il bimbo
Ora lui ha un'altra (le prove che ci fosse da prima mi sembra non ci siano) e lei è incazzata perchè sperava in un suo ritorno e il bambino rischia di diventare la merce di scambio
Quello che mi fa incazzare è che ci lamentiamo di continuo di padri assenti, quando uno è presente non va bene perchè non ci ama più


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Novembre 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Posso chiederti cosa cambieresti tornando indietro alla luca dell'aiuto che ti è stato fornito tardivamente?



Ho sottostato ad ogni richiesta del mio ex nella paura immotivata e irrazionale di lui, e nel tentativo di guadagnarmi la sua "benevolenza", nel tentativo di mostrargli che potevamo andare avanti civilmente... ma soprattutto per paura.
Ho vissuto mesi e mesi nel terrore che potesse portarmi via Fra, anche se a posteriori il mio terrore era ingiustificato.

Per questo, ho accettato una situazione per Fra che in realtà non approvavo, e che pensavo fosse pesante per lei... ma ero obnubilata, non pensavo chiaramente. Ero davvero esaurita. Pensavo che in poco tempo saremmo riusciti a trovare un accordo migliore.

Un episodio grave, che avrei potuto denunciare, ho scelto di farlo passare sotto silenzio sempre per paura di inasprire ulteriormente le cose tra me e il mio ex (...).

Quando ho riacquistato un briciolo di nerbo, la situazione che avevo permesso ha influito pesantemente sulle decisioni del giudice, che ha in pratica confermato la situazione che si era creata.

Tutti gli avvocati che ho consultato mi hanno detto che, fossi stata più decisa all'inizio, le cose sarebbero andate diversamente. 

E mia figlia non mi direbbe ancora oggi, ogni settimana, che vorrebbe stare più tempo con me.

E questo, non me lo perdonerò mai.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> A Nausicaa ma che te devo fa i disegnini che poi divento molesto
> *STA STORIA ME SA DE CAZZATA! O VOI CAPI' O NO!*
> Ma quale separazione,abbandono o altro, anzi se voglio pensarla malissimo, dopo la mia analisi ha cominciato piano piano a cambiare tiro e a rimettere le carte in tavola.
> Per me è na cazzara e molti voi come pecorelle seguite ogni storia perchè o vi ci rivedere o dovete confrontarvi fra utenti (perchè oramai qui se conoscemo tutti pure dar vivo) a farla a chi ce l'ha più lungo.
> ...



No, non avevo capito che tu ritieni che eleonora sia un fake.

Ohi, in quel caso, avrò sprecato un pò di tempo. Pazienza. Meglio sprecare il tempo con un fake che rischiare di NON dare attenzione a chi ne ha bisogno.

Che io mi riveda parzialmente nella storia, sai che notizia, lo so.


----------



## eleonora76 (26 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non vuoi chiamarlo abbandono? Ok, chiamiamola semplicemente separazione.
> Questo è un dato di fatto: lui se ne è andato, si stanno separando, sono già separati di fatto.
> Lei appare, a me, confusa e incapace di reagire, e in questa situazione stanno prendendo delle non-decisioni a riguardo del loro figlio, potenzialmente dannose per lui.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> Hai azzeccato in tutto e per tutto la mia situazione....e come ne sei uscita? adesso com'e la tua situazione?



Lo spiego nel post successivo...


----------



## eleonora76 (26 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo alla storia
> nel senso che credo che lui l'abbia lasciata e abbiano fatto del suo meglio per crscere il bimbo
> Ora lui ha un'altra (le prove che ci fosse da prima mi sembra non ci siano) e lei è incazzata perchè sperava in un suo ritorno e il bambino rischia di diventare la merce di scambio
> Quello che mi fa incazzare è che ci lamentiamo di continuo di padri assenti, quando uno è presente non va bene perchè non ci ama più


Esatto adesso sono nella fase di incazzatura piena....è un papà molto presente e affuettuoso...siamo usciti a mangiar fuori anche ieri sera tutti e tre


----------



## eleonora76 (26 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ho sottostato ad ogni richiesta del mio ex nella paura immotivata e irrazionale di lui, e nel tentativo di guadagnarmi la sua "benevolenza", nel tentativo di mostrargli che potevamo andare avanti civilmente... ma soprattutto per paura.
> Ho vissuto mesi e mesi nel terrore che potesse portarmi via Fra, anche se a posteriori il mio terrore era ingiustificato.
> 
> Per questo, ho accettato una situazione per Fra che in realtà non approvavo, e che pensavo fosse pesante per lei... ma ero obnubilata, non pensavo chiaramente. Ero davvero esaurita. Pensavo che in poco tempo saremmo riusciti a trovare un accordo migliore.
> ...


Ma come siete rimasti col giudice? fate metà e metà? e il bimbo ne ha sofferto?


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> Ma come siete rimasti col giudice? fate metà e metà? e il bimbo ne ha sofferto?



Fra passa leggermente più tempo col padre, per una serie di casini che non ho assolutamente intenzione nè voglia di raccontare.
Alla fine come ore nude e crude, passa forse un pò più tempo con me. Ma le manco.
Il padre la ama e lei non sta male con lui. Ma vorrebbe stare almeno un pò più con me.

Per il resto, cresce come quel fiore che è, sana, socievole, solare, a detta di tutti, e nonostante tutto io e il mio ex davanti a lei siamo sempre stati civili, e solidali nella sua educazione (davanti a lei...).
Adesso, dopo anni, i rancori si sono smorzati, e anche i rapporti "dietro le quinte" sono più morbidi, anche se non scevri di amarezza e dolore.


----------



## eleonora76 (26 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Fra passa leggermente più tempo col padre, per una serie di casini che non ho assolutamente intenzione nè voglia di raccontare.
> Alla fine come ore nude e crude, passa forse un pò più tempo con me. Ma le manco.
> Il padre la ama e lei non sta male con lui. Ma vorrebbe stare almeno un pò più con me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> Ma tu e il tuo ex anche adesso vi vedete tutti i giorni?



No. Fortunatamente 

Hai chiamato il consultorio?

PS se puoi cerca di quotare correttamente, altrimenti è difficile leggere.


----------



## rewindmee (26 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> si si esiste è una che lavora con noi..visto che lavoriamo tutti nella stessa azienda pure....


Geniale...


----------



## eleonora76 (26 Novembre 2014)

Ti spiego com'è la mia situazione adesso più o meno:

lunedi va dai nonni di giorno e la sera dorme col papà
martedì va all'asilo e la sera dorme con me
mercoledì va da nonni e la sera dorme col papà
giovedì va all'asilo e la sera dorme con me
venerdì/sabato/domenica in base a cosa deve fare suo papà il pupo si regola.

Mangiamo insieme tutti e tre almeno una volta la settimana.

I giorni che dorme con me magari il papà passa a trovarla a casa e viceversa
Se non ci si vede telefona...
Ci vediamo più adesso che prima dimmi te come faccio a dimenticarlo.....


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> Ti spiego com'è la mia situazione adesso più o meno:
> 
> lunedi va dai nonni di giorno e la sera dorme col papà
> martedì va all'asilo e la sera dorme con me
> ...



Il cambio di casa quotidiano mi sembra davvero eccessivo.
Attualmente si favorisce una ripartizione del tempo al 50%, anche per bambini così piccoli, ma così sembra davvero stressante.
Anche la continua presenza dell'altro genitore quando il bambino è con l'altro, non lo so (non lo so davvero non sto esprimendo contrarietà) quanto aiuti il piccolo a rendersi conto della situazione.

Mi spiace, ma al momento il tuo dolore per aver perso lui, per quanto sia cocente, va messo in secondo piano...

Ma anche questo puoi considerare mentre cerchi una proposta sensata per vostro figlio. Dovete avere la possibilità, entrambi, di ricreare una vostra serenità. Le persone infelici non sono, nel lungo periodo, capaci di comunicare felicità...


----------



## ivanl (26 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> Ti spiego com'è la mia situazione adesso più o meno:
> 
> lunedi va dai nonni di giorno e la sera dorme col papà
> martedì va all'asilo e la sera dorme con me
> ...


voi siete pazzi...


----------



## eleonora76 (26 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il cambio di casa quotidiano mi sembra davvero eccessivo.
> Attualmente si favorisce una ripartizione del tempo al 50%, anche per bambini così piccoli, ma così sembra davvero stressante.
> Anche la continua presenza dell'altro genitore quando il bambino è con l'altro, non lo so (non lo so davvero non sto esprimendo contrarietà) quanto aiuti il piccolo a rendersi conto della situazione.
> 
> ...




Sembro mangiata e vomitata....ma davanti agli altri, al lavoro faccio finta di niente ma dentro son morta..


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> Sembro mangiata e vomitata....ma davanti agli altri, al lavoro faccio finta di niente ma dentro son morta..



Hai chiamato il consultorio? Hai cercato?


----------



## ivanl (26 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> Sembro mangiata e vomitata....ma davanti agli altri, al lavoro faccio finta di niente ma dentro son morta..


hai letto la mia risposta in privato?


----------



## eleonora76 (26 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Hai chiamato il consultorio? Hai cercato?



no ieri no sono uscita tardi dal lavoro e poi dovevo andar a mangiar fuori..lo devo fare un giorno che me la sento e son tranquilla... e poi cosa chiedo per telefono? uffaaaaaaa...


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> no ieri no sono uscita tardi dal lavoro e poi dovevo andar a mangiar fuori..lo devo fare un giorno che me la sento e son tranquilla... e poi cosa chiedo per telefono? uffaaaaaaa...



"Salve, non so se è qui che potete aiutarmi, sono una madre separata, sto passando un momento di difficoltà, avrei bisogno di parlare con qualcuno, anche per capire come gestire la separazione e come gestire la cosa con nostro figlio piccolo... avete questi servizi qui? Altrimenti, potete dirmi a chi potrei rivolgermi, e come?"

Eleonora, quanti anni hai, se posso chiedere?

Altre domande: hai parlato con la tua amica? Con i tuoi genitori? Perchè no?


----------



## eleonora76 (26 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> "Salve, non so se è qui che potete aiutarmi, sono una madre separata, sto passando un momento di difficoltà, avrei bisogno di parlare con qualcuno, anche per capire come gestire la separazione e come gestire la cosa con nostro figlio piccolo... avete questi servizi qui? Altrimenti, potete dirmi a chi potrei rivolgermi, e come?"
> 
> Eleonora, quanti anni hai, se posso chiedere?
> 
> Altre domande: hai parlato con la tua amica? Con i tuoi genitori? Perchè no?



Ne ho 38 lui 31.. no lo sanno solo i suoi genitori e qualche suo amico.. io non riesco ancora neanche a parlarne perché solo il pensiero di affrontare l'argomento mi fa piangere e quindi non riuscirei a spiegarmi..pensavo col tempo di riuscirci ma secondo me è peggio


----------



## Nocciola (26 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> Esatto adesso sono nella fase di incazzatura piena....è un papà molto presente e affuettuoso...siamo usciti a mangiar fuori anche ieri sera tutti e tre



Quindi tieniti la tua incazzatura, cerca di smaltirla ma non usare vostro figlio per fargliela pagare
Poi fargli pagare cosa? Che non ti ama più?

Mi è partito l'invio
Tu devi cercare di ritrovare la tua serenità e i consigli di nausicaa ti sono sicuramente i migliori che ti si possona dare


----------



## Palladiano (26 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> no ieri no sono uscita tardi dal lavoro e poi dovevo andar a mangiar fuori..lo devo fare un giorno che me la sento e son tranquilla... e poi cosa chiedo per telefono? uffaaaaaaa...


che stai cercando informazioni per un supporto psicologico in fase di separazione con figlio piccolo.
che poi è quello che stai cercando no?


----------



## Eratò (26 Novembre 2014)

Sienne dove seiiiiii?!Vieni prima che puoi che c'e' bisogno di teeeee....


----------



## ivanl (26 Novembre 2014)

eleonora, ti ho mandato il riferimento. Fanne buon uso


----------



## rewindmee (26 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> Ti spiego com'è la mia situazione adesso più o meno: [...]


Mi è venuto il mal di mare...


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> Ne ho 38 lui 31.. no lo sanno solo i suoi genitori e qualche suo amico.. io non riesco ancora neanche a parlarne perché solo il pensiero di affrontare l'argomento mi fa piangere e quindi non riuscirei a spiegarmi..pensavo col tempo di riuscirci ma secondo me è peggio



Comincerai a piangere, ma avere il sostegno di chi ti ama ti aiuterà.
Tu vorresti potere aiutare una persona che ami e che è in difficoltà, no?


----------



## JON (26 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> Ti spiego com'è la mia situazione adesso più o meno:
> 
> lunedi va dai nonni di giorno e la sera dorme col papà
> martedì va all'asilo e la sera dorme con me
> ...


A me è sembrato che sotto sotto tu speri che in qualche modo possiate tornare tutti insieme, sbaglio?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> io Son 5 mesi che penso prima al mio bimbo che a me...oltre al lavoro sto sempre con lui...*non ho più una vita mia*!!!!


Mi ero ripromessa di non rispondere prima di aver letto tutto, e magari difenderti da chi ti sta attaccando, ma questo non si può leggere.
La vita tua è tuo figlio e il resto nel tempo che resta.
Avete 19 anni?
Io, fin qui, vedo un quadro di persone immature, mi auguro per età, che si stupiscono che un bambino piccolo prenda tutte queste energie affettive, fisiche e di tempo e che non vedono l'ora di ritrovare la vita di prima.
Secondo me avreste dovuto prendere un gatto.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> significa fare la mamma di un neonato/bambini piccolo! Cosa cazzo credevi che fosse? Un pupattolo tutto rosa che ti sorride 24 ore?? Significa: mangiare, cagare, lavare, cambiare, piangere e basta. La tua vita la riavrai, forse, tra 5/6 anni. Lo stesso dicasi per quel deficiente che si lagna che non scopa piu' come prima...ma cazzo...io davvero leverei la patria potesta' a certa gente...


L'hai detto in modo duro ma è la realtà.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> E mi ritrovo pure i rossi per la mia analisi circostanziata!:rotfl:


Il rosso te l'ho dato (e non hai idea di come li dia difficilmente) per il tono presuntuoso e irrispettoso di quel post in cui, senza sapere nulla, hai tranciato giudizi offensivi.
Magari se leggi prima di scrivere scopri che: l'amante c'è, lui ci ha passato anche notti insieme, e lavora dove lavorano loro due perciò la conosce; la discussione sta vertendo sul invitarla a trovare un sostegno per questo periodo sia psicologico sia legale perché il tradimento è secondario.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> A Nausicaa ma che te devo fa i disegnini che poi divento molesto
> *STA STORIA ME SA DE CAZZATA! O VOI CAPI' O NO!*
> Ma quale separazione,abbandono o altro, anzi se voglio pensarla malissimo, dopo la mia analisi ha cominciato piano piano a cambiare tiro e a rimettere le carte in tavola.
> Per me è na cazzara e molti voi come pecorelle seguite ogni storia perchè o vi ci rivedere o dovete confrontarvi fra utenti (perchè oramai qui se conoscemo tutti pure dar vivo) a farla a chi ce l'ha più lungo.
> ...


Meglio esseri quelli che si consolano piuttosto di uno che vuole giudicare sulla base di due post e mette in dubbio una storia che è con tutta evidenza confusa perché chi scrive è confusa ed è comprensibile che lo sia.
Non è una gara per vedere chi è più furbo.


----------



## Eratò (26 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> significa fare la mamma di un neonato/bambini piccolo! Cosa cazzo credevi che fosse? Un pupattolo tutto rosa che ti sorride 24 ore?? Significa: mangiare, cagare, lavare, cambiare, piangere e basta. La tua vita la riavrai, forse, tra 5/6 anni. Lo stesso dicasi per quel deficiente che si lagna che non scopa piu' come prima...ma cazzo...io davvero leverei la patria potesta' a certa gente...


:up:


----------



## ivanl (26 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'hai detto in modo duro ma è la realtà.


e' vero, me ne scuso...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> e' vero, me ne scuso...


Non sono stata dolce neanch'io dicendo che avrebbero dovuto prendere un gatto.
I 38 anni mi hanno raggelata. E già fa abbastanza freddo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'hai detto in modo duro ma è la realtà.


lei ha 38 anni, Bruny. 
Ed evidentemente ha bisogno di uno scossone perchè mi pare Alice finita nella tana del Bianconiglio.
Intanto il bambino cresce, però.
Magari chiedendosi ogni mattina dove cazzerola è e chi sta con lui.
Che poi i bambini così piccoli hanno un bisogno di una routine consolidata enorme.
Sto piccoletto è su una giostra e ha una agenda che manco Renzi.


----------



## eleonora76 (26 Novembre 2014)

Io non giudico nessuno anzi vi ringrazio che in questi giorni mi scrivete un sacco di post..Le nostre teste son tutte diverse e quindi anche le reazioni...chi più coinvolto da esperienze passate simili oppure semplicemente esprimendo un giudizio spassionato.

Magari anche quello che scrivo è confuso perché sono confusa anch'io è che mai e poi mai avrei pensato di ritrovarmi in questa situazione...e non ero proprio preparata.


----------



## ivanl (26 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l
> *Che poi i bambini così piccoli hanno un bisogno di una routine consolidata enorme.*
> Sto piccoletto è su una giostra e ha una agenda che manco Renzi.


per quello mi e' partita la scheggia...


----------



## eleonora76 (26 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lei ha 38 anni, Bruny.
> Ed evidentemente ha bisogno di uno scossone perchè mi pare Alice finita nella tana del Bianconiglio.
> Intanto il bambino cresce, però.
> Magari chiedendosi ogni mattina dove cazzerola è e chi sta con lui.
> ...



infatti a me è proprio questo che non sta bene ma dall'altra parte non vorrei far una guerra, vorrei che capisse che la casa del bimbo è casa mia. Poi lui puoi venire quando vuole nessuno vieta niente


----------



## Palladiano (26 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> infatti a me è proprio questo che non sta bene ma dall'altra parte non vorrei far una guerra, vorrei che capisse che la casa del bimbo è casa mia. Poi lui puoi venire quando vuole nessuno vieta niente


faglielo capire, anche perché a prescindere dai motivi è lui che se ne è andato di casa lasciando te e il bimbo. quindi qualche conseguenzuccia in conto la deve mettere. come quella che è più importante la serenità del bimbo che la sua.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> Io non giudico nessuno anzi vi ringrazio che in questi giorni mi scrivete un sacco di post..Le nostre teste son tutte diverse e quindi anche le reazioni...chi più coinvolto da esperienze passate simili oppure semplicemente esprimendo un giudizio spassionato.
> 
> Magari anche quello che scrivo è confuso perché sono confusa anch'io è che mai e poi mai avrei pensato di ritrovarmi in questa situazione...e non ero proprio preparata.


abbiamo capito che sei confusa, e va da sè che nessuno nasce preparato a situazioni simili.
Però: tu adesso hai una emergenza.
Che non è capire se lui torna con te.
Ma è far stare bene tuo figlio.
Ed è INUTILE che non racconti la cosa perchè fino a che non l'hai raccontata ti sembra che non sia vera.
E' vera.
E già io non ho la massima simpatia, di partenza, per un uomo che ha un figlio la cui età si conta in mesi e se ne va di casa adducendo vaghi motivi e poi casualmente nel giro di poco inizia una nuova relazione con una che lavora con lui.
Perchè poi i figli hanno bisogno di coccole e attenzioni ma SOPRATTUTTO hanno bisogno di GENITORI RESPONSABILI.  
E quando uno ha un figlio, a casa mia, è SOPRATTUTTO UN GENITORE.
quindi: tra te e lui non so come andrà ma adesso devi costruire delle abitudini nuove per tuo figlio.
poi le devi costruire per te.
e devi muoverti subito, secondo me.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lei ha 38 anni, Bruny.
> Ed evidentemente ha bisogno di uno scossone perchè mi pare Alice finita nella tana del Bianconiglio.
> Intanto il bambino cresce, però.
> Magari chiedendosi ogni mattina dove cazzerola è e chi sta con lui.
> ...


E che dire del nido a giorni alterni? :unhappy:


----------



## eleonora76 (26 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E che dire del nido a giorni alterni? :unhappy:



Il nido l'abbiamo scelto perché ci va volentieri e si diverte con gli altri bimbi.
I nonni sarebbero stati sempre disponibili ma per non dargli quest'impegno fisso sempre va anche un po in un baby parking. Quando andrà alla materna sarà diverso perché frequenterà tutti i giorni


----------



## ivanl (26 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> Il nido l'abbiamo scelto perché ci va volentieri e si diverte con gli altri bimbi.
> I nonni sarebbero stati sempre disponibili ma per non dargli quest'impegno fisso sempre va anche un po in un baby parking. Quando andrà alla materna sarà diverso perché frequenterà tutti i giorni


fagli un favore: mandalo tutti i giorni, dai nonni ci stara' quando si ammala...e tenetelo fermo in una casa, per l'amor del cielo. Il padre si faccia vedere tutti i giorni, ma sempre nello stesso luogo fisico


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> infatti a me è proprio questo che non sta bene ma dall'altra parte non vorrei far una guerra, vorrei che capisse che la casa del bimbo è casa mia. Poi lui puoi venire quando vuole nessuno vieta niente


ma tu non devi fare nessuna guerra.
Tu devi fare il bene di tuo figlio.
E il bene di tuo figlio non può essere a 15 mesi essere sbatacchiato da una parte all'altra in base alle esigenze, anzi ai desideri, degli adulti.
I bambini hanno dei diritti, quando sono così piccoli hanno SOLO dei diritti.
Il diritto a sentirsi tranquilli quando si svegliano di notte perchè riconoscono la camera in cui dormono, ad esempio.
Il diritto ad avere delle abitudini, ad avere a fianco adulti con ruoli definiti.
Lui ha deciso di andare via di casa?
Bon, avrà avuto i suoi motivi(...).
Però... se ne deve assumere la responsabilità.
Non può pagare suo figlio per questo; o meglio, pagherà comunque suo figlio per questo, ma si deve cercare di fare in modo che paghi il meno possibile.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> Il nido l'abbiamo scelto perché ci va volentieri e si diverte con gli altri bimbi.
> I nonni sarebbero stati sempre disponibili ma per non dargli quest'impegno fisso sempre va anche un po in un baby parking. Quando andrà alla materna sarà diverso perché frequenterà tutti i giorni


sto piccoletto qua o vi manda tutti a stendere o piglia la carriera diplomatica.

un giorno dalla mamma
un giorno dai nonni
un giorno dal papà
mezza giornata dai nonni e mezza al nido
mezza giornata al baby-parking(maremma maiala, manco fosse una panda) e mezza con la mamma.
una giornata con papà e mamma
una giornata con papà e nonni
una giornata...


ho un'idea: mettetegli un gps nel pannolino, nel caso un giorno qualcuno si confonda.


----------



## Dalida (26 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> Ne ho 38 lui 31.. no lo sanno solo i suoi genitori e qualche suo amico.. io non riesco ancora neanche a parlarne perché solo il pensiero di affrontare l'argomento mi fa piangere e quindi non riuscirei a spiegarmi..pensavo col tempo di riuscirci ma secondo me è peggio


eleonora, scusa se te lo dico, hai 38 anni ma mi sembri biancaneve, il che rende ancora più dannoso il fatto che non ne parli con nessuno poiché così nessuno può aiutarti, né praticamente né psicologicamente.
se hai questa sensazione di stare peggio nel tempo è urgente che tu chieda un supporto, sia alle persone a te vicine [genitori, amici] sia eventualmente ad un medico.
purtroppo non puoi, in questo momento, permetterti di andare andare alla deriva e devi prendere delle decisioni per tuo figlio.


----------



## eleonora76 (26 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sto piccoletto qua o vi manda tutti a stendere o piglia la carriera diplomatica.
> 
> un giorno dalla mamma
> un giorno dai nonni
> ...



Lavorando tutti e due otto ore sarebbe andato sempre dai nonni comunque  ed era già cosi fin da quando ha un anno. l'idea del nido era nata per non farlo star sempre con persone anziane ma anche con altri bimbi tutto qua. Il nido è un cosa in più e toglierlo adesso sarebbe peggio secondo me visto che è già da un po che ci va. Quando mi ha lasciato aveva 15 mesi adesso ne ha 20.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> Lavorando tutti e due otto ore sarebbe andato sempre dai nonni comunque  ed era già cosi fin da quando ha un anno. l'idea del nido era nata per non farlo star sempre con persone anziane ma anche con altri bimbi tutto qua. Il nido è un cosa in più e toglierlo adesso sarebbe peggio secondo me visto che è già da un po che ci va. Quando mi ha lasciato aveva 15 mesi adesso ne ha 20.



Guarda che quello che si sta dicendo è che è meglio mandarlo al nido tutti i giorni.


----------



## eleonora76 (26 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Guarda che quello che si sta dicendo è che è meglio mandarlo al nido tutti i giorni.


no il nido tutti i giorni non ce la farei economicamente, verrebbe a costare troppo. e poi dovrebbe starci quasi 10 ore al giorno sarebbe pesante secondo me.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> Lavorando tutti e due otto ore sarebbe andato sempre dai nonni comunque ed era già cosi fin da quando ha un anno. l'idea del nido era nata per non farlo star sempre con persone anziane ma anche con altri bimbi tutto qua. Il nido è un cosa in più e toglierlo adesso sarebbe peggio secondo me visto che è già da un po che ci va. Quando mi ha lasciato aveva 15 mesi adesso ne ha 20.


pure io ho avuto bimbi piccoli, eh? e se stavo fuori solo otto ore era grasso che colava.
Niente nonni.
Già a quell'età non è possibile programmare nulla perchè un giorno hanno la febbre, un giorno hanno la tosse, un giorno hanno la caghetta... lo so quanto è difficile.

Però: prova ad immaginarti catapultata in Romania.
Capisci una frase ogni 3 che senti, più o meno come un bambino di venti mesi.
E ogni giorno ti spostano in una casa diversa.
Letto diverso.
Orari diversi.
Alimentazione diversa.
Persone diverse che da te si aspettano cose diverse.
Non fai in tempo a capire come si vive in una casa che... zac, ti spostano in un'altra.
E nessuno che ti spiega il maledetto motivo per cui, dal tuo tran tran quotidiano, sei passata a 'sta giostra.
Dopo un po' cominci ad accumulare stress, eh?


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> no il nido tutti i giorni non ce la farei economicamente, verrebbe a costare troppo. e poi dovrebbe starci quasi 10 ore al giorno sarebbe pesante secondo me.


allora non è un nido, è un baby parking?
La differenza tra nido e baby parking è che nel primo ci sono le condizioni idonee per educazione, alimentazione e crescita dei bimbi, ovvero personale specializzato, mensa idonea, spazi idonei, una impostazione didattica, nel secondo no. Ci sono bambini che giocano con adulti che guardano che non si facciano male. 
Chiedo perchè non ho mai sentito prima di nidi che accettino iscrizioni a part-time verticale.


----------



## eleonora76 (26 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora non è un nido, è un baby parking?
> La differenza tra nido e baby parking è che nel primo ci sono le condizioni idonee per educazione, alimentazione e crescita dei bimbi, ovvero personale specializzato, mensa idonea, spazi idonei, una impostazione didattica, nel secondo no. Ci sono bambini che giocano con adulti che guardano che non si facciano male.
> Chiedo perchè non ho mai sentito prima di nidi che accettino iscrizioni a part-time verticale.


no è un nido privato a tutti gli effetti con tutto quello che ha elencato tu anzi forse sono ancora più seguiti perché saranno una ventina di bambini. Si paga l'iscrizione annuale e poi paghi le ore che consumi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> no è un nido privato a tutti gli effetti con tutto quello che ha elencato tu anzi forse sono ancora più seguiti perché saranno una ventina di bambini. Si paga l'iscrizione annuale e poi* paghi le ore che consumi*.


... bene, con la crisi sono arrivati pure i nidi a cottimo.
Vado un attimo a consolare la povera Montessori e torno.

A patre gli scherzi, signora mia, ti sei convinta che ti devi dare una mossa? 5 mesi che lui se n'è andato e non lo hai detto ai tuoi?
Di che hai paura?
Butta fuori, dai.


----------



## eleonora76 (26 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... bene, con la crisi sono arrivati pure i nidi a cottimo.
> Vado un attimo a consolare la povera Montessori e torno.
> 
> A patre gli scherzi, signora mia, ti sei convinta che ti devi dare una mossa? 5 mesi che lui se n'è andato e non lo hai detto ai tuoi?
> ...



l'ultima cosa che voglio è aver gente che mi sta addosso e conoscendo i miei e mia sorella non sarebbe facile e poi sarebbe una bella botta.


----------



## eleonora76 (26 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> l'ultima cosa che voglio è aver gente che mi sta addosso e conoscendo i miei e mia sorella non sarebbe facile e poi sarebbe una bella botta.


anche perché oltre tutto questo casino ci sarebbe anche il problema lavoro che al momento la nostra azienda è un po' in bilico...

Spero finisca presto questo 2014 del piffero


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> l'ultima cosa che voglio è aver gente che mi sta addosso e conoscendo i miei e mia sorella non sarebbe facile e poi sarebbe una bella botta.



Non è che puoi nasconderglielo per sempre... 

E la tua amica? Anche lei "ti starebbe addosso"?

Concordo con Sbri... tu non lo stai dicendo perchè dicendolo ti sembrerebbe più "vero".

Ma tu sei in alto mare e non stai riuscendo a gestire da sola la situazione. 

CHIEDI AIUTO.


----------



## Dalida (26 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> l'ultima cosa che voglio è aver gente che mi sta addosso e conoscendo i miei e mia sorella non sarebbe facile e poi sarebbe una bella botta.


prima o poi dovrai dirglielo e temo che sarà una botta comunque.
via il dente via il dolore.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> l'ultima cosa che voglio è aver gente che mi sta addosso e conoscendo i miei e mia sorella non sarebbe facile e poi sarebbe una bella botta.


a loro lui piaceva?


----------



## ivanl (26 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> anche perché oltre tutto questo casino ci sarebbe anche il problema lavoro che al momento la nostra azienda è un po' in bilico...
> 
> Spero finisca presto questo 2014 del piffero


Eleonora, e' tutto secondario. Fai quella telefonata, vai a parlare con quella persona e vedrai che avrai presto le idee chiare. Ti avverto, non ti dira' mai 'fai cosi', 'fai coli', ti mettera' in condizione di capire da sola cosa e' meglio fare per il tuo bambino. Ci vorra' un po' di tempo, ma funziona. Pero' lavorerete su di TE (voi, se il padre partecipera'), non sul bambino che, forse, nemmeeno vedra' mai


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> anche perché oltre tutto questo casino ci sarebbe anche il problema lavoro che al momento la nostra azienda è un po' in bilico...
> 
> *Spero finisca presto questo 2014 del piffero*


finisce il 31.12.
ci sono poche certezze nella vita ma una di queste è che, nonostante i nostri casini, il tempo passa e il mondo va avanti.
Tra poco è Natale.
Di solito a Natale le famiglie si riuniscono.
Tu che pensi di fare, nel caso i nonni materni vi invitino a casa loro o si invitino a casa tua?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> fagli un favore: *mandalo tutti i giorni*, dai nonni ci stara' quando si ammala...e tenetelo fermo in una casa, per l'amor del cielo. Il padre si faccia vedere tutti i giorni, ma sempre nello stesso luogo fisico


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> no è un nido privato a tutti gli effetti con tutto quello che ha elencato tu anzi *forse sono ancora più seguiti perché saranno una ventina di bambini.* Si paga l'iscrizione annuale e poi paghi le ore che consumi.


Guarda che il rapporto di legge è 1 a 8. Ovvero un'educatrice (o un educatore) ogni 8 bambini.
Per 20 bambini ci vogliono 3 persone.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2014)

Capisco che anche L'Emilia-Romagna non è più quella di una volta, ma vergognarsi di dire che un uomo ci ha lasciate non si può sentire.
Mi unisco al coro: chiedi aiuto.


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Novembre 2014)

Eleonora reagisci, non per te ma per tuo figlio.  Ti parlo non da mamma ma da figlia, e certe cose un figlio non le perdona. Una mamma che si lascia trasportare dagli eventi che nuocciono la vita del bimbo, non deve esistere. Lui ora è piccolo, ma ci ricordiamo tutto o quasi... e il dolore si ricorda... " mamma perché hai permesso che mi trattassero come un pacco postale?" 
Per favore riprendi forza per il tuo piccolo, e se ti lascia fa male, ma ricorda che hai l'amore più intenso e puro tra madre e figlio. E se sarai una buona madre lui difficilmente ti lascerà.  

Inizia subito, ritrova la forza,la caparbietà. ..ti è stato donato un gioiellino tra le mani, una nuova vita! Accompagnalo nel migliore dei modi. 

Un abbraccio,e vai spedita che le "rinascite" sono un momento preziosissimo.


----------



## Diletta (27 Novembre 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Eleonora reagisci, non per te ma per tuo figlio.  Ti parlo non da mamma ma da figlia, e certe cose un figlio non le perdona. Una mamma che si lascia trasportare dagli eventi che nuocciono la vita del bimbo, non deve esistere. Lui ora è piccolo, ma ci ricordiamo tutto o quasi... e il dolore si ricorda... " mamma perché hai permesso che mi trattassero come un pacco postale?"
> Per favore riprendi forza per il tuo piccolo, e se ti lascia fa male, ma ricorda che hai l'amore più intenso e puro tra madre e figlio. E se sarai una buona madre lui difficilmente ti lascerà.
> 
> Inizia subito, ritrova la forza,la caparbietà. ..ti è stato donato un gioiellino tra le mani, una nuova vita! Accompagnalo nel migliore dei modi.
> ...




Che bello!!


----------



## eleonora76 (27 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Che bello!!


Grazie a tutti per il supporto!!!!


----------



## ivanl (27 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti per il supporto!!!!


hai chiamato?


----------



## Palladiano (27 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> hai chiamato?


stavo x chiedere la stessa cosa.


----------



## ivanl (27 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> stavo x chiedere la stessa cosa.


io le ho dato un riferimento preciso di una persona, quella giusta per lei; spero che ci abbia parlato


----------



## Palladiano (27 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> io le ho dato un riferimento preciso di una persona, quella giusta per lei; spero che ci abbia parlato


si lo avevo capito. speriamo si che si faccia aiutare. per il bene del bimbo e anche suo. che mi pare che definirla confusa è dire poco.


----------



## eleonora76 (27 Novembre 2014)

ho chiesto al lavoro qualche giorno di ferie per poi chiamare la persona che mi ha suggerito ivan


----------



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2014)

....

Ele...non ci vogliono giornibdibferie per fare una cazzo di telefonata.
Smetti di raccontartela e chiama.

Ho come l impressione che tu non voglia farlo.
Ma per niente.


----------



## ivanl (27 Novembre 2014)

Concordo, la persona risponde tranquillamente in pausa pranzo, al massimo ti dice se puoi richiamare la sera, se ha dei pazienti...su, chiamala.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> ho chiesto al lavoro *qualche giorno di ferie per poi chiamare la persona *che mi ha suggerito ivan


ti devi costruire il telefono con il Lego?


----------



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti devi costruire il telefono con il Lego?


Potrebbe chiedere a farfie


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Che bello!!


Grazie Diletta 
Mi preme molto la situazione perché purtroppo so di cosa parlo... Quando si decide di metter al mondo un figlio quello dovrebbe esser il primo pensiero di ogni giorno, esser grati di esser gli artefici dell'evento che ci è stato donato, siamo nati per dare la vita, quale miracolo può esser più grandioso da oscurare la gioia che ciò comporta? 

Le avversità ci saranno sempre, ma l'idea di aver perso il compagno non dovrebbe riuscire a spegnere il sorriso che la dolce creatura le dona... 

Io mi ricordo quando mia madre non era felice... e io credevo che era colpa mia, facevo del mio meglio per renderla felice, ma lei non lo era mai, perchè ha sempre seguito l'intento di riuscire a cambiare mio padre, non ha mai pensato a me come figlia, bisognosa di aiuto e di affetto. Questo l'ho superato, ho perdonato, ma non dimentico. Da piccola non avevo filtri, mi sentivo sempre sbagliata perchè non riuscivo a render felice mamma... Da un pò ho capito che lei non sarà felice perché purtroppo non riesce a vedere quello che le è stato donato, ma insegue solo ciò che non ha... 

Sono scesa nel personale sperando che Eleonora faccia quella chiamata! Dai Eleonora, dimostra che davvero ci tieni alla felicità di tuo figlio! Chiama!! Lui potrebbe non perdonartelo mai...


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Novembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> ho chiesto al lavoro qualche giorno di ferie per poi chiamare la persona che mi ha suggerito ivan


Non procrastinare, Lui non tornerà a salvarti, farti forza da sola, i fatti accadono, guarda in faccia la realtà! 

Lui ora non c'è e forse non tornerà, o forse tornerà, ma questo a te non deve tangere minimamente, ti renderà triste, ma cavolo rialzati, non puoi permetterti di soccombere, ora hai delle responsabilità! 

E chiama, ci si aiuta da soli, non arriverà il tuo ex o un altro uomo a tirartene fuori... FALLO E BASTA, OGGI E ORA!


----------



## emme76 (29 Novembre 2014)

Quello che ora è importante è il bene del piccolo.  Se è una sbandata o una cosa seria sarà il tempo a dirlo. E tu dovrai deciderlo se perdonarlo o no.


----------



## eleonora76 (1 Dicembre 2014)

quindi nel week end l'ho affrontato e ha ammesso di essere andato via due giorni con un'altra nell'intento di vedere come andava!!!! Ma mi ah preso proprio per scema????????

Stiamo insieme da 7 anni, abbiamo un figlio e dopo sei mesi di rottura lui va via con un 'altra????????

Diciamo che secondo me ce l'aveva già da prima


----------



## Palladiano (1 Dicembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> quindi nel week end l'ho affrontato e ha ammesso di essere andato via due giorni con un'altra nell'intento di vedere come andava!!!! Ma mi ah preso proprio per scema????????
> 
> Stiamo insieme da 7 anni, abbiamo un figlio e dopo sei mesi di rottura lui va via con un 'altra????????
> 
> Diciamo che secondo me ce l'aveva già da prima


Hai fatto quella telefonata?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Dicembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> quindi nel week end l'ho affrontato e ha ammesso di essere andato via due giorni con un'altra nell'intento di vedere come andava!!!! Ma mi ah preso proprio per scema????????
> 
> Stiamo insieme da 7 anni, abbiamo un figlio e *dopo sei mesi di rottura *lui va via con un 'altra????????
> 
> Diciamo che secondo me ce l'aveva già da prima


Dopo sei mesi di rottura lui un'altra può pure sposarla, così come puoi farlo tu.
Che rottura sarebbe altrimenti?
Tu non riesci ad accettare la rottura. E' comprensibile perché con un bimbo piccolo si vuole credere di potergli dare una famiglia unita.
Ma se questo non accade bisogna solo affrontare la situazione e stabilire regole sane per una crescita sana del bambino.
Hai telefonato?
Hai preso l'appuntamento?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Dicembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> quindi nel week end l'ho affrontato e ha ammesso di essere andato via due giorni con un'altra nell'intento di vedere come andava!!!! Ma mi ah preso proprio per scema????????
> 
> Stiamo insieme da 7 anni, abbiamo un figlio e dopo sei mesi di rottura lui va via con un 'altra????????
> 
> Diciamo che secondo me ce l'aveva già da prima


È un uomo libero e con una puo andare via anche dopo un mese per un week. Non sono affari tuoi. Capisco il tuo dolore ma vuoi avere diritti su una persona che non dovresti avere. Lui ora deve essere solo un bravo padre è l'unica cosa che deve riguardarti.
Quindi nessuna prova del tradimento...


----------



## eleonora76 (1 Dicembre 2014)

Si ma secondo me essere un buon padre non vuol dire giocare col bimbo due ore....

Bhe comunque ho messo in chiaro che non voglio più che il nostro pupo sia un pacco postale e che casa sua fissa  è casa mia e lui lo puo vedere comunque  quanto vuole


----------



## Brunetta (1 Dicembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> Si ma secondo me essere un buon padre non vuol dire giocare col bimbo due ore....
> 
> Bhe comunque ho messo in chiaro che non voglio più che il nostro pupo sia un pacco postale e che casa sua fissa  è casa mia e lui lo puo vedere comunque  quanto vuole


:up:

Hai preso l'appuntamento?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Dicembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> Si ma secondo me essere un buon padre non vuol dire giocare col bimbo due ore....
> 
> Bhe comunque ho messo in chiaro che non voglio più che il nostro pupo sia un pacco postale e che casa sua fissa  è casa mia e lui lo puo vedere comunque  quanto vuole


Questo è giusto. Non mi sembrava che lo vedesse 2 ore mi sembrava fosse presente, 
Tu non riesci a separare la figura del compagno da quello del padre.


----------



## eleonora76 (1 Dicembre 2014)

Ma si è presente, adesso ho detto due ore per dire...

come ho detto a lui farà quello che vuole della sua vita, l'importante per me ora è il bimbo e io devo pensare in primis a quello. Gli ho detto che se ne accorgerà piu avanti quando crescerà che gli mancherà perché vivendo con me è inevitabile che lo vedrà di meno.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Dicembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> Ma si è presente, adesso ho detto due ore per dire...
> 
> come ho detto a lui farà quello che vuole della sua vita, l'importante per me ora è il bimbo e io devo pensare in primis a quello. Gli ho detto che se ne accorgerà piu avanti quando crescerà che gli mancherà perché vivendo con me è inevitabile che lo vedrà di meno.


Stai usando tuo figlio. Lo trovo davvero brutto.
Non lo convinci facendolo sentire in colpa verso il bambino a tornare da te
Triste davvero


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Dicembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> Ma si è presente, adesso ho detto due ore per dire...
> 
> come ho detto a lui farà quello che vuole della sua vita, l'importante per me ora è il bimbo e io devo pensare in primis a quello. Gli ho detto che se ne accorgerà piu avanti quando crescerà che gli mancherà perché vivendo con me è inevitabile che lo vedrà di meno.


giovIne, il tiro alla fune può essere pure divertente quando in palio c'è un salame e non c'è un bimbo in mezzo.
Non ti terrai quell'uomo con i sensi di colpa e/o i ricatti morali.
Ma, nella malaugurata ipotesi che tu ci riesca, ti sarai tenuta quell'uomo SOLO con i sensi di colpa e i ricatti morali.
Una Pasqua, proprio.
Una festa tutti i giorni in cui sorge il sole, sapere che la persona che sta con noi, non fosse che la teniamo per le palle, se ne starebbe volentieri altrove.
Sono soddisfazioni, eh? Poi fa tanto morale, un bel modello di famiglia da proporre al pargolo.

Io continuo a ripetere la stessa domanda: ma ai tuoi, il tuo ex(perchè questo è), piaceva?


----------



## eleonora76 (2 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> giovIne, il tiro alla fune può essere pure divertente quando in palio c'è un salame e non c'è un bimbo in mezzo.
> Non ti terrai quell'uomo con i sensi di colpa e/o i ricatti morali.
> Ma, nella malaugurata ipotesi che tu ci riesca, ti sarai tenuta quell'uomo SOLO con i sensi di colpa e i ricatti morali.
> Una Pasqua, proprio.
> ...


Ma certo che, se torna, voglio che torni per me e non solo per il bimbo.

Si in casa era benvoluto da tutti


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Dicembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> Ma certo che, se torna, voglio che torni per me e non solo per il bimbo.
> 
> Si in casa era benvoluto da tutti


ed è per questo che non hai il coraggio di dirlo ai tuoi? Hai paura che ti facciano il mazzo perchè l'hai fatto scappare(non penso che tu l'abbia fatto scappare, è un modo di dire)


----------



## Tubarao (2 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stai usando tuo figlio. Lo trovo davvero brutto.
> Non lo convinci facendolo sentire in colpa verso il bambino a tornare da te
> Triste davvero



Infatti.


----------



## Vincent Vega (2 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stai usando tuo figlio. Lo trovo davvero brutto.
> Non lo convinci facendolo sentire in colpa verso il bambino a tornare da te
> Triste davvero


Quoto Farfalla.

Ciao Eleonora, benvenuta.
Non ho letto tutte le pagine, ma mi sembra che tutti si siano prodigati nel darti consigli, incitamenti, spunti di riflessione, ed addirittura punti di riferimento.

Ma tu non dici a Tebe, a Ivanl, a Palladiano, se hai dato seguito al tuo intento: una banale telefonata che può rasserenare te ed il tuo cucciolo.

Mi sembri rabbiosa, tutta concentrata su una rottura che mi pare oramai consolidata, e che non diventerà reversibile solo se strumentalizzi il tuo bambino.

Spero non sia il tuo caso, ma se hai così tante difficoltà a discostarti dalla tua ossessione che dura mesi ("avrà un'altra? e dove passa il w.e.?e con chi parla? e che stronzo, e che troia, ecc..."), non mi meraviglia che il tuo ex abbia spiccato il volo. E guarda che te lo dico con lo stesso spirito di vicinanza degli altri...solo che hai proprio bisogno di qualcuno che ti faccia vedere gli aspetti su cui TU puoi agire (consultorio, supporto, confidenze a familiari ed amici), invece di incaponirti su quelli relativamente ai quali sei impotente (con chi passa il w.e. il tuo ex...).

In generale: non è scorretto il principio secondo cui la casa del bimbo è una sola, e quella deve essere, salvo il diritto del papà di vederlo quanto vuole coerentemente con la vita del cucciolo. Ma messa nel modo in cui fai tu...beh...non mi pare sano.


----------



## feather (3 Dicembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> Che abbiamo pochi interessi in comune = ce li avevamo anche prima; che vado troppo spesso da mia mamma a mangiare il sabato o la domenica= prima del bimbo ci andavo anche di più; che dopo il bimbo poco sesso = è vero prima c'era più tempo; che la domenica mentre ci son le partite io esco = lo facevo anche prima....
> tutte cose stupide per me e risolvibili...lui vuole la vita di coppia come prima ma con un bimbo...io gli ho detto che ci voleva solo un po' di pazienza e che tutto si sarebbe risolto...ma niente!!!! poi ci si è messa questa in mezzo e il gioco è fatto. E' per questo che magari stupidamente nutro ancora delle speranze...che possa essere una cosa passeggera..


Lui non ti ama. Non più almeno.
È tremendo e si sta di merda. Ma questi sono i fatti. E ci devi fare i conti, che ti piaccia o meno. E non tornerà. Per carità, mai dire mai, magari quando l'inferno gelerà...

L'unico consiglio che mi sento di darti è separa con l'accetta il bimbo e il tuo ruolo di madre da quello di moglie/compagna. Sono due cose che, ora, non hanno nulla in comune. E le devi trattare separatamente. 
Un conto sono le gestioni pratiche relative al bimbo che vanno decise con lucidità. 
Poi se vuoi ri-conquistare il tuo (ex) uomo lo fai a parte. E senza coinvolgere il bimbo.
My 2 cents.


----------



## feather (3 Dicembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> quando crescerà che gli mancherà perché vivendo con me è inevitabile che lo vedrà di meno.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non ti terrai quell'uomo con i sensi di colpa e/o i ricatti morali.


Ecco, Sbri lo ha spiegato benissimo. Stai facendo una leva mostruosa sui suoi sensi di colpa. È vigliacco, anche se funziona.
Mia moglie fa uguale uguale. E per ora infatti sono ancora lì.
Ma quello che ottieni, oltre a un uomo che sta con te quando vorrebbe essere altrove è un padre infelice e frustrato. È quello che vuoi dare a tuo figlio?
Vuoi offrigli come esempio una madre che manipola suo padre e un padre infelice? Farlo crescere con quel edificante esempio in casa?

Again, le tue delusioni di donna che ha perso il compagno e il tuo ruolo di madre DEVONO essere due cose distinte.
Lo so che è difficile.


----------



## sienne (3 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao


l'impressione che ho è, che le tue decisioni le hai prese per un proprio fine e non per il bene del bambino, e ciò sin dall'inizio. Con un poco di buon senso, ci si arriva da soli, che un tran-tran del genere è deleterio proprio per il bambino. Non vuoi mandarlo tutti i giorni all'asilo, perché non te lo puoi permettere, ma non vuoi soldi (supporto) da lui. Ecc. ecc. Metti in ordine tutto legalmente ... anche l'aspetto economico. Tanto lui non ritorna. E un bambino costa ... anche per gli imprevisti ... 


Per un bambino rituali costanti e un ambiente fisso sono necessari e persino vitali, se la vogliamo dire fino in fondo. Riceve così la possibilità di costruire piano piano la prevedibilità dei suoi giorni e di divenire piano piano attore della propria vita. Questo è crescere. Se ci sono troppi ambienti differenti con modi diversi ... il bambino su cosa costruisce un suo senso del mondo? ... È proprio in questo che nasce la confusione ... si diviene pompieri dell'ambiente ... Certo, sono intelligenti e sanno distinguere ... ma distinguono senza punto di riferimento. 

Ti hanno dato tanti spunti e incitato a prendere i primi passi. Fallo. Sei mamma in primis ...
E questo significa essere una roccia per il proprio figlio e di tutelarlo. Non lo stai facendo. 
Lo esponi anche a delle menzogne ... già solo per quanto riguardano i tuoi genitori. 
Loro come si comportano con lui? Scapperà la frase sul papa ... sulla famiglia ... 
A quanta confusione lo vuoi esporre ancora? ... 


Cresci. E impara ADESSO. 
Mi dispiace ... 


sienne


----------



## drusilla (3 Dicembre 2014)

sono provocatoria: vuoi che lui torni da te? Comportati da donna forte, coraggiosa, dimostra che ce la fai da sola.... 
in lui tornerà l'ammirazione e l'apprezzo per te, che adesso sicuramente non ha.


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Dicembre 2014)

Hai telefonato?

dai...


----------



## banshee (4 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stai usando tuo figlio. Lo trovo davvero brutto.
> Non lo convinci facendolo sentire in colpa verso il bambino a tornare da te
> Triste davvero


ciao Eleonora, quoto farfalla...

non farlo, veramente... ci rimette il bambino... e lui potrebbe tornare da te solo per quello e fartela comunque pagare a livello sentimentale, emotivo... l'amore di una persona non si compra, non si coercide, non si costringe..


----------



## sienne (6 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao

come stai. 
Hai potuto fare qualcosa?



sienne


----------



## eleonora76 (9 Dicembre 2014)

ciao a tutti, ieri abbiamo fatto l'albero tutti e tre insieme e per la prima volta in 7 anni l'ho visto piangere a dirotto....non so se perché si sente in colpa di avere un'altra o se la cosa l'ha toccato profondamente....


----------



## Palladiano (9 Dicembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, ieri abbiamo fatto l'albero tutti e tre insieme e per la prima volta in 7 anni l'ho visto piangere a dirotto....non so se perché si sente in colpa di avere un'altra o se la cosa l'ha toccato profondamente....


hai chiamato il numero che ti ha dato ivan?

ha pianto e tu che hai fatto. siete stati assieme?


----------



## errante (11 Dicembre 2014)

eleonora76 ha detto:


> Finora siamo stati in buoni rapporti  facendo un po per uno con il figlio e per adesso non l'ho ancora affrontato dicendogli che so la verità. Prima di farlo però volevo tutelarmi a livello legale se si può.


Prima di parlare con il tuo compagno di un suo presunto tradimento vorresti tutelarti legalmente? E da cosa?


----------

